# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  ســــلسلة ’’معاً يا حافظات لضبط الآيات المتشابهات ،،

## مميزه بأخلاقي

:SalamAlikom: 
_أُخيّاتي يامن تردن ربط الآيات إليكن مشاركتي
والتي سنجعلها سلسله في هذا الخصوص بإذن الله وأرجو من كل حافظه أن تضع لنا تجربتها
في ضبط المتشابهات
أعاننا الله وإياكن وسهّل أمورنا~
علماً بأن مشاركتي مقتبسه للفائدهـ من زميلاتي في معهد القرآن
جزآهنّ الله خيراً__
غالياتي:
حافظات كتاب الله..
.كثير من الأخوات تعاني من عدم رابط الآيات بعضها ببعض أو عدم وجود قاعدة تسير عليها في ضبط هذه الآيات أو السورة التي لم تتمكن من رابطها....فلذلك دعونا نتعاون معاً في توضيح الأمر لأخوات وذلك أن الأخت التي تعاني من عدم ربط سورة أو آيات تذكرها في هذه الصفحة ...ثم تقوم الأخوات الأخريات بتوضيح الروابط التي ظهرت لها أثناء حفظها أو تكون قرأتها في كتاب أو سمعتها من أخت فاضلة...
مثال ذلك: كثير من الأخوات تخطئ في ترتيب أسماء الأنبياء في سورة الأنعام...الجزء السابع..في الوجه 17...آية (84وَ 85)
هذه الآيات قرأتها أخت فاضلة فأخطأت
فقالت لها الأستاذة: ما رابطك في حفظ أسماء الأنبياء؟
قالت الأخت : ليس عندي رابط لها..فقد حفظتها حفظاً.
فسألت الأستاذة الأخوات الأخريات قالت : وأنتن ما ترتيب أسماء الأنبياء عندكن..؟
فأجابت إحدى الأخوات فقالت:كل نبي وابنه وهو (داود وسليمان) ثم (أيوب ويوسف) الرابط بينهما حرف الياء..ثم ذكر نبي وأخيه (موسى وهارون) هذا في الآية الأولى...
أما الآية الثانية..فنبي وابنه وهو(زكريا ويحيى)ثم ذكر النبي عيسى بعد النبي يحيى والرابط بينهما أن النبي يحيى و عيسى يقال بعض العلماء أنهما أبناء الخالة...وبعده النبي إلياس والرابط بينه وبين النبي عيسى حرف السين.
وهكذا....
فكثير من الأخوات تعانى من عدم رابط الآيات بعضها ببعض ومن ضمنهن أنا...فالموضوع أخذ مني جهود كبيرة في الحفظ فبعد أن عرفت طريقة الربط سهل الأمر علي...فأنا تمكنت من رابط أغلب آيات سورة البقرة بعضها ببعض بعد جهد كبير... فمن الله علي ووضحت لي الصورة ولله الحمد أولاً وأخراً...فلنجتهد في بيان ذلك...وذكر أي قاعدة تفيد في حفظ وإتقان كتاب الله.._
أنتظر مشاركاتكن وتجاربكنّ

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

ترتيب قصص الأنبياء في سورة الأعراف وهود والشعراء.

في سورة الأعراف ذكر الأنبياء على حسب الآتي...



أولاً:قصة آدم عليه السلام



ثم قصة نوح عليه السلام



ثم قصة هود عليه السلام



ثم قصة صالح عليه السلام



ثم قصة لوط عليه السلام



ثم قصة شعيب عليه السلام



ثم قصة موسى عليه السلام

* أما في سورة هود فذكر


أولاً :قصة نوح عليه السلام



ثم قصة هود عليه السلام



ثم قصة صالح عليه السلام



ثم قصة إبراهيم عليه السلام



ثم قصة لوط عليه السلام



ثم قصة شعيب عليه السلام



* أما في سورة الشعراء....
فأخت لنا في الله ذكرت رابط تقول ساعدني هذا الرابط في حفظ ترتيب الأنبياء حسب ذكرهم



في سورة الشعراء.والرابط هو ( إنه صل شعيب)



فتقول أول من ذكر الله قصة موسى عليه السلام....



ثم تأتي هذه العبارة كل حرف فيها يمثل الحرف الأول من اسم النبي الذي ذكر إلا شعيب عليه السلام....فيكون الترتيب



قصة موسى عليه السلام



ثم (إ)إبراهيم عليه السلام



ثم (ن) نوح عليه السلام



ثم (هـ) هود عليه السلام



ثم (ص) صالح عليه السلام



ثم (ل) لوط عليه السلام



ثم (شعيب) عليه السلام



* تقول هذه الأخت ما أن أذكر هذا الرابط لأخت فاضلة وإلا ويعينها بعد فضل الله على إتقان وضبط سورة الشعراء


أتحفننا بما لديكنّ
وفقكنّ الله~

----------


## شمسه المرر

ماعرف اخاف اخبص

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

القاعدة الوحيدة....
والمقصود بها :أن الكلمة التي أذكرها هي الوحيدة التي ذكرت في القرآن في هذا التصريف
قال تعالى ( وإذ استسقى موسى لقومه فقلنا اضرب بعصاك الحجرفانفجرت منه اثنتا عشرة عينا قد علم كل أناس مشربهم كلوا واشربوا من رزق الله ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين )سورة البقرة آية (60).


قال تعالى ( وقطعناهم اثنتي عشرة أسباطا أمما وأوحينا إلى موسى إذ استسقاه قومه أن اضرب بعصاك الحجرفانبجست منه اثنتا عشرة عينا قد علم كل أناس مشربهم وظللنا عليهم الغمام وأنزلنا عليهم المن والسلوى كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم وما ظلمونا ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون) سورة الأعراف آية (160).



فانفجرت..هي الكلمة الوحيدة



فانبجست.. هي الكلمة الوحيدة 



فانبجست..(بجس) يقال:بجس الماء و انبجس:انفجر,لكن الانبجاس أكثر ما يقال فيما يخرج من شيء ضيق, والانفجار يُستعمل فيه وفيما يخرج من شيء واسع,ولذلك قال عز وجل ( فانبجست منه اثنتا عشرة عيناً) الأعراف/160 ,



وقال في موضع آخر ( فانفجرت منه اثنتا عشرة عيناً) البقرة/60 .فاستعمل حيث ضاق المخرج اللفظان.



قال أبو جعفر بن الزبير: إن الواقع في الأعراف طلب بني إسرائيل من موسى عليه السلام السقيا, والوارد في البقرة طلب موسى عليه السلام من ربه, فطلبهم ابتداء فأشبه الابتداء, وطلب موسى غاية لطلبهم لأنه واقع بعده ومرتب عليه, فأشبه الابتداء الابتداء والغاية الغاية ,فقيل جواباً لطلبهم فانبجست, وقيل إجابة لطلبه: فانفجرت, وتناسب على ذلك. وقال:الانبجاس:ابتداء الانفجار ,والانفجار بعده غاية له .

----------


## وميض الجنة

لي عودة :Smile:

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

> لي عودة


_ونحن بانتظآرك~
بوركتِ~_

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

_قآعدة (نفعاً وضراً)_
قال تعالى ( قل لا أملك لنفسي نفعاً ولا ضراً إلا ما شاء الله...
سورة الأعراف.
قال تعالى ( قل لا أملك لنفسي ضراً ولا نفعاً إلا ما شاء الله....
سورة يونس.


قاعدة ( نفعاً ولا ضراً ) وَ (ضراً ولا نفعاً )


دائماً النفع مقدم على الضر إذا كانت الآية في الوجه الأيمن




و دائماً الضر مقدم على النفع إذا كانت الآية في الوجه الأيسر
(مصحف المدينه)

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

قاعدة (فلما ) و(ولما ) في سورة هود



الآية التي فيها كلمة (فلما) تكون في الوجه الأيمن




والآية التي فيها (ولما) تكون في الوجه الأيسر




إلا في قوله تعالى في قصة إبراهيم ( فلما ذهب عن إبراهيم
الروع وجاءته البشرى يجادلنا في قوم لوط )فإنها هي الوحيدة في الوجه الأيسر

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

*إن كآن هنآك تشجيع وحرص فسأنزل لكنّ منظومة السخاوي كامله (لضبط المتشابهات) مع شرحهآ’’’*

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

فينكم حبيباتي  :Smile: 
مآفي ولاوحده حآفظه,, أو عندهآ مشآركه في الموضوع؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## wf1

جزاكم الله خير 
فعلا اجد الكثير من الصعوبه في ضبط المتشابهات عموما وفي ربط بعض الايات ببعضها احيانا
فارجوا المساعده في ذلك

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

> جزاكم الله خير 
> فعلا اجد الكثير من الصعوبه في ضبط المتشابهات عموما وفي ربط بعض الايات ببعضها احيانا
> فارجوا المساعده في ذلك


 الله ينفعك عزيزتي
إذا أنتِ حافظه وتراجعي
نقدر نساعدك ’ أما إذا كنتِ مبتدئه فأنصحكِ بترك الإنشغال بالمشتبهات وصبّ كل الإهتمام بالحفظ حتى لايتشتت ذهنك
لأنّ الضبط بعد الحفظ ’ 
(من واقع تجربه)
موفقه ,,,

----------


## wf1

اخيتي (مميزه باخلاقي)
الحمد لله احفظ القران كاملا ولكن تختلط على كثير من الايات 
فاطلب منك التعاون معي كي اتخطا هذه المشكله
وما الطريقه الصحيحه للمراجعة والتثبيت بارك الله فيك

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

> اخيتي (مميزه باخلاقي)
> الحمد لله احفظ القران كاملا ولكن تختلط على كثير من الايات 
> فاطلب منك التعاون معي كي اتخطا هذه المشكله
> وما الطريقه الصحيحه للمراجعة والتثبيت بارك الله فيك


_عزيزتي أهنئك أولاً على إتمام حفظ كتاب الله_
_وأسأل الله أن يرفعكِ به الدرجات العلى_
_وأن يجعلكِ من المقيمين حروفه وحدوده_
_وأن يجعله شاهدا لكِ وقائدا إلى جنّات النعيم_
_****_
_أبشري سأساعدك بما أستطيع_
_إنتظريني_

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

_# كيف تراجعي القرآن كاملاً إذا انتهيتِ من الحفظ والمراجعه الأولى؟_ 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
ابدا بمراجعة القرآن كاملاً , كل يوم جزءان , أن تكرره ثلاث مرات كل يوم , وتكون في كل أسبوعين تختم القرآن كاملاً بالمراجعة .وبهذه الطريقة تكون حفظت خلال سنة قد حفظت القرآن كاملاً بإتقان , وافعل هذه الطريقة سنة كاملة . 
_# ماذا تفعلي بعد سنة من حفظ القرآن ؟_
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــ 
بعد سنة من إتقان القرآن ومراجعته , ليكن حزبك اليومي من القرآن حتى مماتك هو حزب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , فقد كان يحزب القرآن سبعاً , أي كل سبعة أيام يختم القرآن , قال أوس بن حذيفة : " سألت أصحاب رسول الله كيف تحزبون القرآن قالوا ثلاث سور , وخمس سور , وسبع سور , وتسع سور , وإحدى عشر سورة , وحزب المفصل من قاف حتى يختم ". رواه أحمد  
_ــ أي في اليوم الأول يقرأ من " سورة الفاتحة " إلى نهاية " سورة النساء" ._
_ــ وفي اليوم الثاني يقرأ من " سورة المائدة " إلى نهاية " سورة التوبة "._ 
_ــ وفي اليوم الثالث يقرأ من " سورة يونس " إلى نهاية " سورة النمل " ._
_ــ وفي اليوم الرابع يقرأ من " سورة الإسراء" إلى نهاية " سورة الفرقان "._
_ــ وفي اليوم الخامس يقرأ من " سورة الشعراء " إلى نهاية " سورة يس "._
_ــ وفي اليوم السادس يقرأ من " سورة الصافات " إلى نهاية " سورة الحجرات " ._
_ــ وفي اليوم السابع يقرأ من " سورة ق " إلى نهاية " سورة الناس " ._ 
وحزب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جمعه العلماء في قولهم : " فمي بشوق " فكل حرف من هاتين الكلمتين هو بداية حزب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في كل يوم , وأما تحزيب القرآن الحالي فهو من وضع الحجاج بن يوسف ************************************************** *************

_# كيف تفرقي بين المتشابهات في القرآن ؟_ 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــ 
_أفضل طريقة أنه إذا وقع عندك تشابه في آيتين , فافتح المصحف على كلتا الآيتين , وانظر ما الفرق بينهما , وتأمله , وضع لنفسك ضابطاً , وأثناء مراجعتك الحظ ذلك الفرق مراراً حتى تتقن المتشابه الذي بينهما ._ 
_# قواعد وضوابط في الحفظ :_
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
1ــ _يجب أن يكون حفظك على شيخ لتصحيح التلاوة ._
_2ــ احفظ كل يوم وجهين , وجهاً بعد الفجر ووجهاً بعد العصر أوبعد المغرب , وبهذه الطريقة تحفظ القرآن كاملاً متقناً خلال سنة , ويكون حفظك متقناً , أما إذا أكثرت من الحفظ فإن المحفوظ يضعف._
_3ــ الحفظ يكون من سورة الناس إلى سورة البقرة ؛ لأنه أيسر , وبعد حفظك للقرآن تكون مراجعتك من البقرة إلى الناس ._
_4ــ الحفظ يكون من مصحف موحَّد في الطبعة ليكون مُعِيناً على رسوخ الحفظ وسرعة الاستذكار لمواطن الآيات وأواخر الصفحات وأولها ._
_5ــ كل من حفظ القرآن في السنتين الأوليين يتفلَّت عليه المحفوظ , وهذه تسمى ( مرحلة التجميع ) فلا تحزن من تفلت القرآن منك أو كثرة خطئك , وهذه مرحلة صعبة للإبتلاء ,للشيطان منها نصيب ليوقفك عن حفظ القرآن , فدع عنك وساوسه , واستمر في حفظه , فهو كنز لا يعطى لأي أحد ._
************************************************** *** 
_فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور / عبدالمحسن بن محمد القاسم ..." حفظه الله تعالى "_
_إمام وخطيب المسجد النبوي الشريف والقاضي بالمحكمة العامة ._

----------


## سكينة النفس

مميزة ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن

وربي استفدت كثيرااا مما سطرتيه كوني حافظة ولله الحمد ويختلط علي كثيراا المتشاابه ..

أتمنى اتعرف عليج ونتنااصح في هالمجال وتشجعيني ..

انا ماعرف اربط اتمنى انج تكملين عشان يكون موضوعج مرجع لكل حافظة ويشكل عليها المتشاابه .. والربط الي ربطتيه بين المتشابه جدا راح يثبت ...

أشكر جهووووووووووودج  :Smile:

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

_شكراً عزيزتي_
_مرورك أسعدني_
_نتمنى ذلك_
_بارك الله فيك_
_***_

----------


## ربيع القلوب

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ,

بارك الله في جهودك يا غالية , 

قواعد مفيدة و تأصيلات هامة يحتاجها كل حافظ لكتاب الله تعالى , 

المتشابه آية عظيمة من آياته سبحانه , و بينة جلية للإعجاز البلاغي في كلامه جل شأنه ,

نسأل الله أن يحفظ القرآن في صدورنا و يجنبنا تفلته و يجعلنا من المهرة به مع السفرة الكرام البررة , 

الحقيقة رأيت الموضوع من فترة ولم تتيسر لي الإضافة , وكنت قد نويت وضع 

متن هداية المرتاب وغاية الحفاظ و الطلاب في تبيين متشابه الكتاب , 

أشمل ما صنف في هذا الباب و أقواه للإستحضار و الإستذكار , 

وللتو أنتبه أنك قمت بالإشارة إليه أثابك الله , سأكتفي بالمتن و عليك الشرح إن شاء الله , 

متن هداية المرتاب وغاية الطلاب بصوت الشيخ سعد الغامدي حفظه الله ,

لتحميل نص المتن 

لي عودة إن شاء الله للإستفادة من مدارسته و شرحه بإذن الله , 

أدام الله توفيقك يا غالية و سدد على الحق و الخير خطاك ,

خالص مودتي ,_

----------


## wf1

اشكركن اخياتي 
ان شاء الله ساحاول تثبيت القران بمراجعة جزئين يوميا اعانني الله على ذلك

----------


## سكينة النفس

مميزة فديتج كملي وسآئل الربط ..

وآيد استفدت

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

_ربيع القلوب عزيزتي عاجزه عن شكرك_
_كل التقدير والاحترام لكِ_ _غاليتي_ 
_وبإذن الله سأنزل ماتبقّى إن كان في عمري بقيّه وفي أجلي فسحه’’_
_***_
_سكينة النفس أبشري_
_بإذن الله سأجتهد معكنّ_
_فقط أحتاج لبعض الوقت_
_لمُراجعة مالديّ قبل طرحه_
_بالتوفيق حبيبتي’’_

----------


## wf1

نحن في انتظارك 
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


( مقدمة الناظم )
1-قال السخاوي علي ناظما *** كان له الله الرحيم راحما



2 – الحمد لله الحميد الصمد *** منزل الذكر على محمد
3- فيه هدى للمتقين و نور *** و حكمة تشفى بها الصدور

4- تنزيل رب العالمين نزلا *** به عليه الروح من رب العلا



5- صلى عليه الله من رسول *** أيده بمعجز التنزيل



6- ثم على أصحابه و أهله *** و المؤمنين بالكتاب كله



7- و بعد فالقرآن نور مشرق *** حامله مسدد موفق



8- و جاء عن سيدنا محمد *** ذي الفضل و الفخر الرسول المرشد



9- في فضل حفاظ القرآن المهرة *** أنهم مع الكرام السفرة



10- لأنه في صحف مطهره *** و هي بأيدهم كما قد ذكره



11- فالحافظ المتقن قد ساوى الملك *** فاستعمل الجد فمن جد ملك



12- و قد نظمت في اشتباه الكلم *** أرجوزة كاللؤلؤ المنظم



13- لقبتها هداية المرتاب *** و غاية الحفاظ و الطلاب



14- أودعتها مواضعا تخفى على *** تالي الكتاب و تريح من تلا



15- رتبتها على حروف المعجم *** فأفصحت عن كل أمر مبهم



16- فإن أردت علم لفظ مشكل *** فانظر إلى الحرف الذي في الأول



17- فإنه باب من الأبواب *** و فيه مارمت بلا ارتياب



18- و لاتعد أولا مزيدا *** إلا إذا كان هو المقصودا



19- و إن أردت علم حرف أشكلا *** ألفيته في بابه محصلا



20- و إن توالت كلمات مشكلة***جمعتها في باب حرف الأوله



21- إن أمكن الجمع و إلا انفردت *** فوقعت في بابها و وردت



22- و ربما أغنى عن القرين *** قرينه بواضح التبيين



23- و ربما جاءا معا فكانا *** كالشاهدين أوضحا البيانا



24- و كل ما قيده الإعراب لم *** آت به لأن الاعراب علم



25- و الله حسبي و عليه أعتمد *** به أعوذ لاجئا و أعتضد



باب الألف



26- و أقرأ ( فأنزلنا ) بآي البقرة *** على الذين ظلموا مخبرة



27- لكن (فأرسلنا عليهم ) جاء في *** سورة الأعراف يقينا فاعرف



28- و آخر الآية ( يفسقونا ) *** فيها و في الأعراف ( يظلمونا )



( أبى )



29- و جاء ( إبليس أبى و استكبرا ) *** فيها و في صاد ( أبى ) ماذكرا (إلينا)



30- و مع ما أنزل قل إلينا *** و آل عمران بها علينا



أشد



31- و جاء و الفتنة فيها أكبر *** و هو بها الحرف الي يؤخر



32- و قبله أشد أعني الأولا *** لا تسترب فإنه قد انجلا



( آياته )



33- يبين الله لكم آياته *** في أربع لا ريب في إثباته



34- أولها الثاني الذي في البقرة *** و آل عمران بحرف مسفرة



35- و ثالث النور و حرف المائدة *** دونكها من تحفة و فائدة



الأرض



36- و جاء ذكر الأرض من قبل السما*** في خمسة حققها من فهما



37- من بعد لا يخفى عليه مرة *** و بعد لا يعزب عنه ذرة



38- و بعد ممن خلق استبينا *** و بعد ما أنتم بمعجزينا



39- في يونس و آل عمران و في *** طه و إبراهيم قبل فاكشف



40- و العنكبوت جاء فيها الخامس *** به انجلت للقارئ الحنادس



الأنبياء



41- و يقتلون الأنبياء الثاني *** بآل عمران من القرآن



أطيعوا



42- و قل أطيعوا و أطيعوا زائدة *** من بعد الأولى في النسا و المائدة



43- و مثله في النور و القتال *** و خامس فوق الطلاق تال



44- و آل عمران بها قد سقطا *** في موضعيها لا تكن مفرطا



أو



45- من ذكر أن جاء في النساء *** و آل عمران بلا خفاء



46- و النحل و المؤمن فيها الرابع *** و لفظ أنثى للجميع تابع



أبدا



47- و أبدا من بعد خالدينا *** فيها بإحدى عشرة يقينا



48- ففي النساء لا تعد الأولا *** و اعدد ثلاثا بعده محصلا



49- و في العقود رابع قد وقعا *** بها أخيرا نوره قد سطعا



50- و مثله الأول و الآخر في *** براءة و هو في الأحزاب اقتفي



51- و ثامن في سورة التغابن *** و في الطلاق تاسع الأماكن



52- و عاشر في الجن و البرية *** فيها كمال العدة الوفية



أنجيناه



53- و اقرأ فأنجيناه أعني نوحا *** في سورة الأعراف مستريحا



54- و مثله في الشعراء يا فتى *** و ثالث في العنكبوت قد أتى



55- و إن ترد لوطا ففي الأعراف *** و النمل فافهمه بلا انحراف



56- و جاء في قصة هود يبدو *** في سورة الأعراف و هو فرد



أشركنا



57- و جاء في الأنعام ما أشركنا *** شابهه في النحل ما عبدنا



أرسل



58- و اقرأ فأرسل بعد أرجئه فقد *** جاء في الأعراف وسل من انتقد



الأموال



59- و أخر الأموال و الأنفس من *** بعد سبيل الله ذو الحذق الفطن



60- أول ما في توبة و في النسا *** و الصف لكن في سواها عكسا



السماء



61- في يونس لفظ السماء مفرد *** من بعد من يرزقكم موحد



62- و قد أتى في سبأ مجموعا *** فاعرفهما و احفظهما جميعا



أنزل



63- و آية من لولا أنزلا *** بألف عددته محصلا



64- فاثنان في الرعد و حرف يونس *** و رابع في العنكبوت ما نسي



65- و هو لمن يقرأ بالإفراد *** فافهم مقالي عالما مرادي



أليم



66- يوم أليم حرف هود جاء في *** قصة نوح و أتى في الزخرف



أجر



67- أجر كبير في القرآن أربع *** في فاطر مع هود و الملك فعوا



68- و كلها من بعد ذكر المغفرة *** و في الحديد رابع ما أشهره



69- و هو الذي تلقاه فيها سابقا *** و بعده أجر كريم لا حقا



70- في موضعين يا أخي منها *** مع حرف ياسين ألا فصنها



أنزل



71- ما أنزل الله بها بالألف *** في سورة النجم أتى و يوسف



إلى



72- و إن قرأت المنظرين فاقرا *** معه إلى يوم و أنعم ذكرا



73- فذاك حرف آية قد زادا *** أودعها الحجر نعم و صادا



السموات



74- و ما خلقنا بعده قد جمعا *** لفظ السموات بحجر وقعا



75- و بالدخان يا أخا السداد *** و سائر الباب على الإفراد



ألم



76- أم يروا بغير واو زائدة *** في النحل جاء في الأخير واحدة



77- و النمل و الأنعام و الأعراف *** و حرف ياسين بلا خلاف



إذا



78- قال نعم و إنكم في الشعرا *** معه إذا زائدة بلا امترا



أن – أدخل – إنه



79- و ألق في النمل و أدخل يدكا *** و أ،ه أنا قد أوضحت لكا



إلى



80- و بعد يجري لم يقع إلى أجل *** إلا بلقمان فسر على عجل



81- و جاء في الشورى و ليس قبله *** يجري ففكر فيه و اعرف فضله



الذي



82- ذوقوا عذاب النار تتلوه الذي *** في السجدة اقرأه و بالجد خذ



أأنزل



83- أألقي الذكر عليه في القمر *** و قل عليه الذكر في صاد اشتهر



84- و قبله أأنزل استقرا *** ألهمك الله لذاك شكرا



التي



85- قل سنة الله التي في المؤمن *** و الفتح و اقرأه على تيقن

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

هذه الأبيات وسأعقبها شرح باب الألف من المنظومة
علماً أنني اقتبسته للفائدة

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

*شرح الأبيات*




*بَـابُ الأَلــف*






*أَنْـزَلْـنَـا*




*وَاقْــرَأْ** (**فَأَنْزَلْـنَـا**)* *بِــآيِ**الْـبَـقَـرَةْ**...** (**عَـلَـى الَّـذِيـنَ ظَلَـمُـوا**)* *مُـحَـبَّـرَةْ*


*لَكِـنْ** (**فَـأَرْسَلْنَـا**عَلَيْـهِـمْ**)* *جَـاءَ فِـي**...**سُــورَةِ الاعْــرَافِ**يَقِيـنًـا فَـاعْـرِفِ*


*وَآخِـــرُ الآيَــــةِ** (**يَفْـسُـقُـونَـا**)** ...**فِيهَـا**وَفِــي**الأعْــرَافِ** (**يَظْلِمُـونَـا**)* 

*"فَبَدَّلَ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ قَوْلاً غَيْرَ الَّذِي قِيلَ لَهُمْفَأَنزَلْنَا عَلَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْرِجْزاً مِّنَ السَّمَاء بِمَاكَانُواْيَفْسُقُونَ"

البقرة (59)

"فَبَدَّلَالَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْمِنْهُمْقَوْلاً غَيْرَ الَّذِيقِيلَ لَهُمْفَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْرِجْزًا مِّنَ السَّمَاء بِمَا كَانُواْيَظْلِمُونَ"

الأعراف (162)











أَبَــى

وَجَـاءَ (إِبْلِـيـسَ أَبَــىوَاسْتَكْـبَـرَا) ...فِيهَـاوَفِـيصَـادٍ (أَبَـى) مَـاذُكِــرَا

" وَإِذْ قُلْنَالِلْمَلاَئِكَةِ اسْجُدُواْ لآدَمَ فَسَجَدُواْ إِلاَّ إِبْلِيسَأَبَىوَاسْتَكْبَرَ وَكَانَ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ "
البقرة (34)
" إِلَّا إِبْلِيسَ اسْتَكْبَرَوَكَانَ مِنْ الْكَافِرِينَ "
ص (74)











إِلَـيْـنَـا

وَمَـعْ (وَمَـاأُنْـزِلَ) (قُولُواْ)(إِلَيْـنَـا) ...وَبآلِعِـمْــرَانَ (قُلْ)(عَـلَـيْـنَـا)


" قُولُواْآمَنَّا بِاللّهِوَمَآ أُنزِلَإِلَيْنَا
وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَوَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَقَ وَيَعْقُوبَوَالأسْبَاطِ
وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَمَاأُوتِيَالنَّبِيُّونَ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ
لاَ نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَأَحَدٍ مِّنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ "
البقرة (136)
" قُلْآمَنَّا بِاللّهِ وَمَا أُنزِلَعَلَيْنَا
وَمَا أُنزِلَ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَوَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَقَ وَيَعْقُوبَوَالأَسْبَاطِ
وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَىوَالنَّبِيُّونَ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ
لاَ نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍمِّنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ "
آل عمران (84)
********
تابعي حفظكِ الله*

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

*أَشَـدُّ**
**وَجَـاءَ** (**وَالْفِتْـنَـةُ**)* *فِيـهَـا** (**أَكْـبَـرُ**)* *...* *وَهْـوَ**بِـهَـا**الْـحَـرْفُ**الَّــذِي يُـؤَخَّـرُ**
**وَقَـبْـلَـهُ** (**أَشَـــدُّ**)* *أَعْـنِــي الأوَّلا**...* *لا**تَسْـتَـرِبْ فَـإِنَــهُ قَـــدِ انْـجَــلا**
**===================================**
**"* *وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ**حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ وَأَخْرِجُوهُم مِّنْ حَيْثُ**أَخْرَجُوكُمْ**
**وَالْفِتْنَةُ**أَشَدُّ**مِنَ الْقَتْلِ**
**وَلاَ تُقَاتِلُوهُمْ**عِندَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ حَتَّى يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ**فِيهِ**
**فَإِن قَاتَلُوكُمْ**فَاقْتُلُوهُمْ**
**كَذَلِكَ جَزَاء**الْكَافِرِينَ** "**
**البقرة** (191)**
**"**يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ قِتَالٍ**فِيهِ**
**قُلْ قِتَالٌ فِيهِ**كَبِيرٌ**
**وَصَدٌّ عَن سَبِيلِ اللّهِ وَكُفْرٌ بِهِ**وَالْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَإِخْرَاجُ أَهْلِهِ مِنْهُ أَكْبَرُ عِندَ**اللّهِ**
**وَالْفِتْنَةُ**أَكْبَرُ**مِنَ الْقَتْلِ**
**وَلاَ يَزَالُونَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ**حَتَّىَ يَرُدُّوكُمْ عَن دِينِكُمْ إِنِ**اسْتَطَاعُواْ**
**وَمَن يَرْتَدِدْ مِنكُمْ عَن**دِينِهِ فَيَمُتْ وَهُوَ كَافِرٌ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فِي**الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ**
**وَأُوْلَـئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ**هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ** "**
**البقرة (217**)*
*آيَـاتِـهِ**
**(**كَذَلِكَ**يُـبَـيِّــنُ اللهُ لَــكُــمْ آيَــاتِــهِ**)** .....**فِـي أَرْبَــعٍ لا رَيْــبَ فِــي إِثْبَـاتِـهِ**
**أَوَّلُهَـا الثَّـانِـي الَّــذِي فِــي**الْبَـقَـرَةْ**...**وَ**آلُ**عِـمْــرَانَ**بِـحَــرْفٍ مُـسْـفِـرَةْ**
**وَثَـالِـثُ**الـنُّـورِ**وَحَـرْفُ**الْـمَـائِـدَةْ**...* *دُونَـكَـهَـا مِــنْ تُـحْـفَـةٍ**وَفَـائِــدَةْ**
**=========================**
**"**كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ**لَعَلَّكُمْ**تَعْقِلُونَ** "**
**البقرة (242**)**
**"* *وَاعْتَصِمُواْ**بِحَبْلِ اللّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلاَ تَفَرَّقُواْ**
**وَاذْكُرُواْ نِعْمَةَ اللّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ**إِذْ كُنتُمْ أَعْدَاء فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُم بِنِعْمَتِهِ**إِخْوَانًا**
**وَكُنتُمْ عَلَىَ شَفَا حُفْرَةٍ مِّنَ النَّارِ فَأَنقَذَكُم**مِّنْهَا**
**كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللّهُ لَكُمْ**آيَاتِهِ**لَعَلَّكُمْ**تَهْتَدُونَ** "**
**آل عمران (103**)**
**"* *لاَ يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ اللّهُ**بِاللَّغْوِ فِي أَيْمَانِكُمْ وَلَـكِن يُؤَاخِذُكُم بِمَا عَقَّدتُّمُ**الأَيْمَانَ**
**فَكَفَّارَتُهُ إِطْعَامُ عَشَرَةِ مَسَاكِينَ مِنْ أَوْسَطِ مَا**تُطْعِمُونَ أَهْلِيكُمْ أَوْ كِسْوَتُهُمْ أَوْ تَحْرِيرُ**رَقَبَةٍ**

*
*فَمَن لَّمْ يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ ثَلاَثَةِ**أَيَّامٍ**
**ذَلِكَ كَفَّارَةُ أَيْمَانِكُمْ إِذَا**حَلَفْتُمْ**
**وَاحْفَظُواْ أَيْمَانَكُمْ**
**كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ**اللّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ**لَعَلَّكُمْ**تَشْكُرُونَ** "**
**المائدة (89**)**
**"* *وَإِذَا بَلَغَ الْأَطْفَالُ**مِنكُمُ الْحُلُمَ فَلْيَسْتَأْذِنُوا كَمَا اسْتَأْذَنَ الَّذِينَ مِن**قَبْلِهِمْ**
**كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ**آيَاتِهِ**
**وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ** "**
**النور (59**)*
********

*تـــــــــــــــــابعي وأرجو عدم الردّ حتى ننتهي*
*بوركتن*

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

*الأرض*
*وَجَـاءَ ذِكْـرُ**الأرْضِ**مِـنْ**قَبْـلِ**السَّـمَـا**...**فِــي**خَمْـسَـةٍ حَقَّقَـهَـا مَــنْ فَهِـمَـا*
*مِـنْ بَعْـدِ** (**لا يَخْفَـى عَلَـيْـهِ**)* *مَــرَّةْ**...* *وَبَـعْـدَ لا** (**يَـعْـزُبُ**)* *عَـنْــهُ** (**ذَرَّةْ**)*
*بعدَ** (**ومايخفى على**الله**)* *إسمعا**...**وفالذي يلي السماءُ**جُمعا*
*وَبَـعْـدَ** (**مِـمَّـنْ**خَـلَـقَ**)* *اسْتُبِـيـنَـا**...**وَبَـعْـدَ** (**مَـا أَنْـتُــمْ بِمُعْجِـزِيـنَـا**)*
*فِــي**يُـونُـسٍ**وَ**آلِ عِـمْـرَانَ**وَفِــي**...**طَــه**وَ**إِبْرَاهِـيـمَ**قَـبْــلُ فَـاكْـشِـفِ*
*وَ**الْعَنْكَـبُـوتُ**جَــاءَ**فِيـهَـا الْخَـامِـسُ**...**بِــهِ انْجَـلَـتْ**لِـلْـقَـارِئِ الْـحَـنَـادِسُ*
*=========================*
*"* *إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ**يَخْفَىَ عَلَيْهِ شَيْءٌ**فِي**الأَرْضِ**وَلاَ فِي**السَّمَاء**"*
*آل عمران (5**)*
*"* *وَمَا تَكُونُ فِي شَأْنٍ وَمَا**تَتْلُو مِنْهُ مِن قُرْآنٍ وَلاَ تَعْمَلُونَ مِنْ عَمَلٍ إِلاَّ كُنَّا**عَلَيْكُمْ شُهُودًا إِذْ تُفِيضُونَ فِيهِ*
*وَمَا يَعْزُبُ عَن**رَّبِّكَ مِن مِّثْقَالِ ذَرَّةٍ فِي**الأَرْضِ**وَلاَ فِي**السَّمَاء**وَلاَ أَصْغَرَ مِن ذَلِكَ وَلا أَكْبَرَ إِلاَّ**فِي كِتَابٍ مُّبِينٍ** "*
*يونس** (61)*
*"* *رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ تَعْلَمُ مَا نُخْفِي وَمَا**نُعْلِنُ*
*وَمَا يَخْفَى عَلَى اللّهِ مِن شَيْءٍ فَي**الأَرْضِ**وَلاَ فِي**السَّمَاء** "*
*إبراهيم (38**)*
*"* *تَنزِيلًا مِّمَّنْ خَلَقَ**الْأَرْضَ**وَ**السَّمَاوَاتِ**الْعُلَى** "*
*طه** (4)*
*"* *وَمَا أَنتُم بِمُعْجِزِينَ فِي**الْأَرْضِ**وَلَا فِي**السَّمَاء*
*وَمَا لَكُم مِّن**دُونِ اللَّهِ مِن وَلِيٍّ وَلَا نَصِيرٍ** "*
*العنكبوت(** (22*
*الأنْـبِـيَـاء*
*(**وَيَقْـتُـلُـونَ**الأنْـبِـيَـاءَ**)* *الـثَّـانِــي**...**بِـ**ـآلِ عِـمْــرَانَ**مِـــنَ الْـقُــرْآنِ*
*==================================*
*"* *وَإِذْ قُلْتُمْ يَا**مُوسَى لَن نَّصْبِرَ عَلَىَ طَعَامٍ وَاحِدٍ*
*فَادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ**يُخْرِجْ لَنَا مِمَّا تُنبِتُ الأَرْضُ مِن بَقْلِهَا وَقِثَّآئِهَا وَفُومِهَا**وَعَدَسِهَا وَبَصَلِهَا*
*قَالَ أَتَسْتَبْدِلُونَ الَّذِي**هُوَ أَدْنَى بِالَّذِي هُوَ خَيْرٌ*
*اهْبِطُواْ مِصْراً**فَإِنَّ لَكُم مَّا سَأَلْتُمْ*
*وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الذِّلَّةُ**وَالْمَسْكَنَةُ وَبَآؤُوْاْ بِغَضَبٍ مِّنَ**اللَّهِ*
*ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُواْ يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ**اللَّهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ**النَّبِيِّينَ**بِغَيْرِ**الْحَقِّ*
*ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَواْ**وَّكَانُواْ يَعْتَدُونَ** "*
*البقرة (61**)*
*"* *ضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الذِّلَّةُ**أَيْنَ مَا ثُقِفُواْ إِلاَّ بِحَبْلٍ مِّنْ اللّهِ وَحَبْلٍ مِّنَ النَّاسِ**وَبَآؤُوا بِغَضَبٍ مِّنَ اللّهِ وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ**الْمَسْكَنَةُ*
*ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُواْ**يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللّهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ**الأَنبِيَاء**بِغَيْرِ**حَقٍّ*
*ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوا**وَّكَانُواْ يَعْتَدُونَ** "*
*آل عمران (112**)*
***********

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

*أَطِـيـعُـوا*

*وَاقْـرَأْ** (**أَطِيعُـوا**)* *وَ**(**أَطِيعُـوا**)* *زَائِـدَةْ**...**مِـنْ**بَعْـدِ الاولَـى فِـي**النِّسَـا**وَ**الْمَائِـدَةْ*
*وَمِثْـلُـهُ فِـــي**الـنُّــورِ**وَ**الْـقِـتَـالِ**...* *وَخَـامِـسٌ فَي**التغابن**تال*
*وَ**آلُ عِـمْـرَانَ**بِـهَـا قَـــدْ سَـقَـطَـا**...**فِــي مَوْضِعَيْـهَـا لا تَـكُـنْ**مُـفَـرِّطَـا*
*===================================*
*"* *يَا أَيُّهَا**الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ**أَطِيعُواْ اللّهَ وَأَطِيعُواْ**الرَّسُولَ**وَأُوْلِي الأَمْرِ**مِنكُمْ*
*فَإِن تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللّهِ**وَالرَّسُولِ إِن كُنتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ**الآخِرِ*
*ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلاً** "*
*النساء (59**)*
*"* *وَ**أَطِيعُواْ اللّهَ وَأَطِيعُواْ الرَّسُولَ**وَاحْذَرُواْ*
*فَإِن تَوَلَّيْتُمْ فَاعْلَمُواْ أَنَّمَا عَلَى**رَسُولِنَا الْبَلاَغُ الْمُبِينُ** "*
*المائدة** (92)*
*"* *قُلْ**أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ**وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ*
*فَإِن تَوَلَّوا فَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْهِ**مَا حُمِّلَ وَعَلَيْكُم مَّا حُمِّلْتُمْ*
*وَإِن تُطِيعُوهُ**تَهْتَدُوا*
*وَمَا عَلَى الرَّسُولِ إِلَّا الْبَلَاغُ**الْمُبِينُ** "*
*النور (54**)*
*"* *يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا**أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ**وَلَا تُبْطِلُوا**أَعْمَالَكُمْ** "*
*محمد (33**)*







*وَ**أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا**الرَّسُولَ*

*فَإِن تَوَلَّيْتُمْ فَإِنَّمَا عَلَى رَسُولِنَا**الْبَلَاغُ الْمُبِينُ** "*
*التغابن (12**)*
*--------------------------------------------------------------*
*"* *قُلْ**أَطِيعُواْ اللّهَ**وَالرَّسُولَ*
*فإِن تَوَلَّوْاْ فَإِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ**يُحِبُّ الْكَافِرِينَ** "*
*آل عمران (32**)*
*"* *وَ**أَطِيعُواْ اللّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ**لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ** "*
*آل عمران** (132)*
*****

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

*أو**
**(**مِـنْ ذَكَـرٍ أَوْ**)* *جَـاءَ فِــي**النِّـسَـاءِ**...**وَ**آلِ عِــمْــرَانَ**بِــــلا**خَــفَــاءِ**
**وَ**النَّـحْـلِ**وَ**الْمُـؤمِـنُ**فِيـهَـا الـرَّابِـعُ**...* *وَلَـفْـظُ** (**أُنْـثَـى**)* *لِلْجَمِـيـعِ**تَـابِــعُ**
**===================================**
**"* *فَاسْتَجَابَ لَهُمْ* *رَبُّهُمْ أَنِّي لاَ أُضِيعُ عَمَلَ عَامِلٍ مِّنكُم**مِّن* *ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنثَى**
**بَعْضُكُم مِّن* *بَعْضٍ*
*فَالَّذِينَ هَاجَرُواْ وَأُخْرِجُواْ مِن دِيَارِهِمْ* *وَأُوذُواْ فِي سَبِيلِي وَقَاتَلُواْ**وَقُتِلُواْ**
**لأُكَفِّرَنَّ عَنْهُمْ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ* *وَلأُدْخِلَنَّهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ ثَوَابًا مِّن* *عِندِ اللّهِ**
**وَاللّهُ عِندَهُ حُسْنُ الثَّوَابِ** "**
**آل عمران (195**)**
**"* *وَمَن يَعْمَلْ مِنَ الصَّالِحَاتَ**مِن ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنثَى* *وَهُوَ**مُؤْمِنٌ**فَأُوْلَـئِكَ يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ وَلاَ يُظْلَمُونَ* *نَقِيرًا** "**
**النساء (124**)**
**"* *مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحًا**مِّن ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنثَى* *وَهُوَ**مُؤْمِنٌ**فَلَنُحْيِيَنَّهُ حَيَاةً**طَيِّبَةً**
**وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّهُمْ أَجْرَهُم بِأَحْسَنِ مَا**كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ** "**
**النحل (97**)**
**"* *مَنْ عَمِلَ* *سَيِّئَةً فَلَا يُجْزَى إِلَّا مِثْلَهَا**
**وَمَنْ عَمِلَ**صَالِحًا**مِّن ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنثَى**وَهُوَ**مُؤْمِنٌ**فَأُوْلَئِكَ يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ يُرْزَقُونَ فِيهَا بِغَيْرِ**حِسَابٍ** "**
**غافر (40**)*
* *****
*تابــــــــــــــــعي*

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

_أَبَـدًا
وَ(أَبَــدًا) مِــنْ بَـعْـدِ (خَالِـدِيـنَـا...فِيـهَـا) بِـإحْـدَىعَـشْــرَةٍ يَقِـيـنًـا
فَـفِـيالـنِّـسَــاءِلاتَــعُــدَّ الأوَّلا...وَاعْــدُدْ ثَـلاثًـابَـعْــدَهُ مُـحَـصَّـلا
وَفِــيالْعُـقُـودِرَابِــعٌ قَــدْ وَقَـعَـا...بِـهَـا أَخِـيـرًانُــورُهُ قَــدْ سَطَـعَـا
وَمِـثْـلُـهُ الأوَّلُ وَالآخِـــرُ فِــــي...بَـرَاءَةٍوَهْـوَ فِـيالاحْــزَابِاقْـتُـفِـي
وَثَـامِـنٌ فِــي سُـــورَةِالتَّـغَـابُـنِ...وَفِــيالـطَّـلاقِتَـاسِــعُ الأمَـاكِــنِ
وَعَـاشِـرٌ فِــيالْـجِــنِّوَالْـبَـرِيَّـةْ...فِـيـهَـاكَـمَــالُ الْـعِــدَّةِ الْـوَفِـيَّـةْ
===================================
" وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ الصَّالِحَاتِ سَنُدْخِلُهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَاالأَنْهَارُخَالِدِينَ فِيهَاأَبَدًا
لَّهُمْ فِيهَا أَزْوَاجٌ مُّطَهَّرَةٌوَنُدْخِلُهُمْ ظِـلاًّ ظَلِيلاً "
النساء (57)
" وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْالصَّالِحَاتِ سَنُدْخِلُهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُخَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًاوَعْدَ اللّهِ حَقًّا
وَمَنْ أَصْدَقُ مِنَ اللّهِ قِيلاً "
النساء (122)
" إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْوَظَلَمُواْ لَمْ يَكُنِ اللّهُ لِيَغْفِرَ لَهُمْ وَلاَ لِيَهْدِيَهُمْ طَرِيقاً* إِلاَّ طَرِيقَ جَهَنَّمَخَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا
وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللّهِ يَسِيرًا "
النساء (168 - 169)
" قَالَ اللّهُ هَذَايَوْمُ يَنفَعُ الصَّادِقِينَ صِدْقُهُمْ
لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُخَالِدِينَ فِيهَاأَبَدًا
رَّضِيَ اللّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُواْعَنْهُ
ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ "
المائدة (119)
"الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَهَاجَرُواْوَجَاهَدُواْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنفُسِهِمْ أَعْظَمُ
دَرَجَةًعِندَ اللّهِ
وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَائِزُونَ*
يُبَشِّرُهُمْ رَبُّهُم بِرَحْمَةٍمِّنْهُ وَرِضْوَانٍ وَجَنَّاتٍ لَّهُمْ فِيهَا نَعِيمٌ مُّقِيمٌ*
خَالِدِينَ فِيهَاأَبَدًا
إِنَّ اللّهَ عِندَهُ أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ"
التوبة (20 - 22)
" وَالسَّابِقُونَ الأَوَّلُونَ مِنَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ وَالأَنصَارِ وَالَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُم بِإِحْسَانٍ رَّضِيَاللّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُواْ عَنْهُ
وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي تَحْتَهَا الأَنْهَارُخَالِدِينَ فِيهَاأَبَدًا
ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ"
التوبة (100)
" إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَعَنَ الْكَافِرِينَ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ سَعِيرًا* خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًالَّا يَجِدُونَ وَلِيًّا وَلَانَصِيرًا "
الأحزاب (65)
" يَوْمَ يَجْمَعُكُمْ لِيَوْمِ الْجَمْعِ ذَلِكَ يَوْمُ التَّغَابُنِ
وَمَن يُؤْمِن بِاللَّهِ وَيَعْمَلْ صَالِحًايُكَفِّرْ عَنْهُ سَيِّئَاتِهِ وَيُدْخِلْهُ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَاالْأَنْهَارُخَالِدِينَ فِيهَاأَبَدًا
ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ "
التغابن (9)
"رَّسُولًا يَتْلُو عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ مُبَيِّنَاتٍ لِّيُخْرِجَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُواالصَّالِحَاتِ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ
وَمَن يُؤْمِن بِاللَّهِ وَيَعْمَلْ صَالِحًايُدْخِلْهُ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُخَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًاقَدْ أَحْسَنَ اللَّهُ لَهُ رِزْقًا "
الطلاق (11)
" قُلْ إِنِّي لَن يُجِيرَنِي مِنَ اللَّهِ أَحَدٌ وَلَنْ أَجِدَمِن دُونِهِ مُلْتَحَدًا* إِلَّا بَلَاغًا مِّنَ اللَّهِ وَرِسَالَاتِهِ
وَمَن يَعْصِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَإِنَّ لَهُ نَارَ جَهَنَّمَخَالِدِينَ فِيهَاأَبَدًا "
الجن (22 - 23)
" إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواوَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ أُوْلَئِكَ هُمْ خَيْرُ الْبَرِيَّةِ*
جَزَاؤُهُمْ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ جَنَّاتُ عَدْنٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُخَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًارَّضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُواعَنْهُ
ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ خَشِيَ رَبَّهُ "
البينة (7 - 8)
***
تابــــــــــعي***_

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

*أَنْـجَـيْـنَـاه**
**وَاقْــرَأْ** (**فَأَنْجَيْـنَـاهُ**)* *أَعْـنِـي**نُـوحَـا**...**فِــي سُــورَةِ**الأعْــرَافِ**مُسْتَرِيـحَـا**
**وَمِثْـلُـهُ فِــي**الشُّـعَـرَاءِ**يَــا**فَـتَـى**...**وَثَالِـثٌ فِــي**الْعَنْكَـبُـوتِ**قَــدْ أَتــى**
**وَإِنْ**تُــرِدْ**لُـوطًـا**فَـفِـي**الأعْــرَافِ**...**وَ**النَّـمْـلِ**فَافْهَـمْـهُ بِــلا انْـحِــرَافِ**
**وَجَــاءَ فِــي قِـصَـةِ**هُــودٍ**يَـبْـدو** ...**فِـي سُـورَةِ**الأعْــرَافِ**وَهْــوَ**فَــرْدُ**
**===================================**
**نوح (عليه**السلام**)**
**"* *فَكَذَّبُوهُ**فَأَنجَيْنَاهُ* *وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ فِي الْفُلْكِ وَأَغْرَقْنَا**الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا إِنَّهُمْ كَانُواْ قَوْماً عَمِينَ** "**
**الأعراف (64**)**
**"* *فَأَنجَيْنَاهُ* *وَمَن مَّعَهُ فِي الْفُلْكِ الْمَشْحُونِ** "**
**الشعراء (119**)**
**"* *فَأَنجَيْنَاهُ* *وَأَصْحَابَ السَّفِينَةِ وَجَعَلْنَاهَا آيَةً**لِّلْعَالَمِينَ** "**
**العنكبوت (15**)**
**-----------------------------------------------------------**
**لوط (عليه السلام**)*
*"* *فَأَنجَيْنَاهُ* *وَأَهْلَهُ* *إِلاَّ امْرَأَتَهُ**كَانَتْ**مِنَ الْغَابِرِينَ** "**
**الأعراف (83**)**
**"* *فَأَنجَيْنَاهُ* *وَأَهْلَهُ إِلَّا**امْرَأَتَهُ**قَدَّرْنَاهَا**مِنَ* *الْغَابِرِينَ** "**
**النمل (57**)**
**------------------------------------------------------------**
**هود (عليه**السلام**)**
**"**فَأَنجَيْنَاهُ**وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ بِرَحْمَةٍ مِّنَّا**وَقَطَعْنَا دَابِرَ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا وَمَا كَانُواْ**مُؤْمِنِينَ** "**
**الأعراف (72**)*
*__________________*
*أَشْـرَكْـنَـا**
**وَجَـاءَ فِـي**الأنْـعَـامِ** (**مَـا**أَشْرَكْـنَـا**)* *...**شَـابَهَـهُ فِـي**النَّـحْـلِ**(**مَـا**عَبَـدْنَـا**)**
**===========================================**
**"**سَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُواْ لَوْ شَاء**اللّهُ**مَا أَشْرَكْنَا**وَلاَ آبَاؤُنَا وَلاَ حَرَّمْنَا**مِن شَيْءٍ**
**كَذَلِكَ كَذَّبَ الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِم حَتَّى ذَاقُواْ**بَأْسَنَا**
**قُلْ هَلْ عِندَكُم مِّنْ عِلْمٍ فَتُخْرِجُوهُ* *لَنَا**
**إِن* *تَتَّبِعُونَ إِلاَّ الظَّنَّ وَإِنْ أَنتُمْ إَلاَّ تَخْرُصُونَ**"**
**الأنعام (148**)**
**"**وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُواْ**لَوْ شَاء اللّهُ**مَا عَبَدْنَا**مِن دُونِهِ مِن شَيْءٍ**نَّحْنُ وَلا آبَاؤُنَا وَلاَ حَرَّمْنَا مِن دُونِهِ مِن**شَيْءٍ**
**كَذَلِكَ فَعَلَ الَّذِينَ مِن* *قَبْلِهِمْ فَهَلْ عَلَى الرُّسُلِ إِلاَّ الْبَلاغُ الْمُبِينُ**"**
**النحل** (35)*
*****
*********تابعـــــــــــــــي معــــــــــي**********

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

_أَرْسِـلْ
وَاقْرَأْ (وَأَرْسِـلْ) بَعْـدَ (أَرْجِئْـهُ) فَقَـدْ...جَـاءَ فِـيالاعْـرَافِوَسَـلْ مَـنِانْتَقَـدْ_
*===================================*
*" قَالُواْ أَرْجِهْ وَأَخَاهُ وَأَرْسِلْ فِي الْمَدَآئِنِ حَاشِرِينَ*يَأْتُوكَ بِكُلِّ سَاحِرٍعَلِيمٍ "*
*الأعراف (111 - 112)*
*" قَالُواْ أَرْجِهْ وَأَخَاهُ وابْعَثْ فِي الْمَدَآئِنِ حَاشِرِينَ*يَأْتُوكَ بِكُلِّسَحَّارٍعَلِيمٍ "*
*الشعراء (36 - 37)*
*الأمْـوَال**
*_وَأَخَّــرَ (الأمْــوَالَ وَالأنْـفُـسَ) مِـــنْ...بَعْـدِ (سَبِيـلِاللهِ) ذُو الْحِـذْقِ الْفَـطِـنْ_*
*_أَوَّلَ مَـا فِــيتَـوْبَـةٍوَفِــيالنِّـسَـا... وَالصَّـفِّلَكِـنْ فِــي سِـوَاهَـاعُكِـسَـا_*
**===================================**
*_"لاَّ يَسْتَوِي الْقَاعِدُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ غَيْرُ أُوْلِي الضَّرَرِ وَالْمُجَاهِدُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِبِأَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنفُسِهِمْ_*
*_فَضَّلَ اللّهُ الْمُجَاهِدِينَ بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنفُسِهِمْ عَلَى الْقَاعِدِينَ دَرَجَةً_*
*_وَكُـلاًّ وَعَدَ اللّهُ الْحُسْنَى_*
*_وَفَضَّلَ اللّهُ الْمُجَاهِدِينَ عَلَى الْقَاعِدِينَ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا "_*
*_النساء (95)_*
*_" الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَهَاجَرُواْ وَجَاهَدُواْفِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِبِأَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنفُسِهِمْأَعْظَمُ دَرَجَةً عِندَاللّهِ_*
*_وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَائِزُونَ "_*
*_التوبة (20)_*
*_"يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُواهَلْ أَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَى تِجَارَةٍ تُنجِيكُم مِّنْ عَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ* تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَتُجَاهِدُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ وَأَنفُسِكُمْ_*
*_ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌلَّكُمْ إِن كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ "_*
*_الصف (10 - 11)_
*__________________*
*الـسَّـمَـاء**
*_فِـييُونُـسٍلَفْـظُ (السَّـمَـاءِ) مُـفْـرَدُ...مِـنْبَعْـدِ (مَــنْ يَرْزُقُـكُـمْ) مُـوَحَّـدُ_*
*_وَقَــدْأتَــى فِــيسَـبَـأٍمَجْمُـوعَـا...فَاعْرِفْـهُـمَـا وَاحْفَظْـهُـمَـاجَمِـيـعَـا_*
**===================================**
*_" قُلْ مَن يَرْزُقُكُم مِّنَ السَّمَاء وَالأَرْضِ_*
*_أَمَّن يَمْلِكُ السَّمْعَ والأَبْصَارَ_*
*_وَمَن يُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ وَيُخْرِجُ الْمَيَّتَ مِنَ الْحَيِّ_*
*_وَمَن يُدَبِّرُالأَمْرَ_*
**فَسَيَقُولُونَ اللّهُ**
*_فَقُلْ أَفَلاَ تَتَّقُونَ "_*
*_يونس (31)_*
*_" قُلْ مَن يَرْزُقُكُم مِّنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ_*
*_قُلِ اللَّهُ_*
*_وَإِنَّا أَوْ إِيَّاكُمْ لَعَلَى هُدًى أَوْ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُّبِينٍ "_*
*_سبأ (24)_
********
_********تابعـــــــــــــــي معــــــــــي*********_

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

*أُنْـزِلَ**
**وَ**(**آيَـةٌ**)* *مِـنْ بَعْـدِ** (**لَــوْلا**أُنْــزِلا**)* *...**بِــأَلِــفٍ عَــدَدتُــهُ مُـحَــصِّــلا**
**فَاثْنَـانِ فِـي**الرَّعْـدِ**وَحَــرْفُ**يُـونُـسِ**...**وَرَابِـعُ فِـي**الْعَنْكَـبُـوتِ**مَــا نُـسِـي**
**وَهْــوَ**لِـمَــنْ يَـقْــرَأُ بِـالإِفْــرَادِ**...**فَافْـهَـمْ**مَقَـالِـي عَـالِـمًـا مُـــرَادِي**
**===================================**
**"**وَيَقُولُونَ* *لَوْلاَ**أُنزِلَ* *عَلَيْهِ آيَةٌ مِّن* *رَّبِّهِ**
**فَقُلْ إِنَّمَا الْغَيْبُ لِلّهِ فَانْتَظِرُواْ**إِنِّي مَعَكُم مِّنَ الْمُنتَظِرِينَ** "**
**يونس (20**)**
**"* *وَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ**لَوْلآ**أُنزِلَ* *عَلَيْهِ* *آيَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِ**
**إِنَّمَا أَنتَ مُنذِرٌ**وَلِكُلِّ قَوْمٍ هَادٍ** "**
**الرعد (7**)**
**"* *وَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ**لَوْلاَ**أُنزِلَ* *عَلَيْهِ آيَةٌ مِّن**رَّبِّهِ**
**قُلْ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُضِلُّ مَن يَشَاء وَيَهْدِي* *إِلَيْهِ مَنْ أَنَابَ** "**
**الرعد (27**)**
**"* *وَقَالُوا**لَوْلَا**أُنزِلَ* *عَلَيْهِ* *آيَاتٌ* *مِّن رَّبِّهِ**
**قُلْ إِنَّمَا**الْآيَاتُ عِندَ اللَّهِ وَإِنَّمَا أَنَا نَذِيرٌ مُّبِينٌ** "**
**العنكبوت (50**)**
**-------------------------------------------------------------**
**"* *وَقَالُواْ**لَوْلاَ**نُزِّلَ* *عَلَيْهِ آيَةٌ مِّن* *رَّبِّهِ**
**قُلْ إِنَّ اللّهَ قَادِرٌ عَلَى أَن يُنَزِّلٍ آيَةً**وَلَـكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ** "**
**الأنعام** (37)*
*__________________*
*أَلِـيـمٍ**
**(**يَـوْمٍ أَلِيـمٍ**)* *حَـرْفُ**هُـودٍ**جَـاءَ فِـي**...* *قِـصَّـةِ**نُـوحٍ* *وَأَتَـى فِــي**الـزُّخْـرُفِ**
**===================================**
**"**وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحًا إِلَى قَوْمِهِ إِنِّي لَكُمْ نَذِيرٌ**مُّبِينٌ*****
**أَن لاَّ تَعْبُدُواْ إِلاَّ اللّهَ**إِنِّيَ أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ* *يَوْمٍ أَلِيمٍ** "**
**هود (25 - 26**)**
**"* *فَاخْتَلَفَ الْأَحْزَابُ مِن* *بَيْنِهِمْ فَوَيْلٌ لِّلَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْ عَذَابِ* *يَوْمٍ أَلِيمٍ** "**
**الزخرف (65**)*
*******
*********تابعـــــــــــــــي معــــــــــي**********

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

*أَجْـرٌ**
**(**أَجْـرٌ كَبِيـرٌ**)* *فِـي الـقُـرآنِ أَرْبَــعُ**...**فِـي**فَاطِـرٍ**مَـعْ**هُـودِ**وَ**الْمُلْـكِ**فَـعُـوا**
**وَكُلُّهَـا مِــنْ بَـعْـدِ ذِكْــرِ الْمَغْـفِـرَةْ**...**وَفِـي**الْحَـدِيـدِ**رَابِــعٌ مَــا أَشْـهَـرَهْ**
**وَهْــوَ الَّــذِي تَلْـقَـاهُ**فِيـهَـا**سَابِـقًـا**...**وَبَـعْـدَهُ** (**أَجْــرٌ كَـرِيـمٌ**)* *لاحِـقًــا**
**فِــي**مَوْضِعَـيْـنِ يَـا أُخَــيُّ**مِنْـهَـا**...* *مَــعْ حَــرْفِ**يَاسِـيـنَ**ألا فَصُـنْـهَـا**
**===================================**
**"* *إِلاَّ الَّذِينَ* *صَبَرُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ الصَّالِحَاتِ أُوْلَـئِكَ لَهُم مَّغْفِرَةٌ**وَ**أَجْرٌ كَبِيرٌ** "**
**هود (11**)**
**"* *الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَهُمْ* *عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لَهُم مَّغْفِرَةٌ**وَ**أَجْرٌ كَبِيرٌ** "**
**فاطر (7**)**
**"* *آمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ* *وَأَنفِقُوا مِمَّا جَعَلَكُم مُّسْتَخْلَفِينَ فِيهِ فَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنكُمْ* *وَأَنفَقُوا لَهُمْ* *أَجْرٌ كَبِيرٌ** "* *
**الحديد (7**)**
**"* *إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَخْشَوْنَ* *رَبَّهُم بِالْغَيْبِ لَهُم مَّغْفِرَةٌ**وَ**أَجْرٌ كَبِيرٌ** "**
**الملك** (12)**
**--------------------------------------------------------------**
**"* *إِنَّمَا تُنذِرُ**مَنِ اتَّبَعَ الذِّكْرَ وَخَشِيَ الرَّحْمَن بِالْغَيْبِ فَبَشِّرْهُ بِمَغْفِرَةٍ**وَ**أَجْرٍ كَرِيمٍ** "**
**يس** (11)**
**"* *مَن ذَا الَّذِي يُقْرِضُ اللَّهَ قَرْضًا حَسَنًا فَيُضَاعِفَهُ* *لَهُ وَلَهُ* *أَجْرٌ كَرِيمٌ** "**
**الحديد (11**)**
**"* *إِنَّ* *الْمُصَّدِّقِينَ وَالْمُصَّدِّقَاتِ وَأَقْرَضُوا اللَّهَ قَرْضًا حَسَنًا**يُضَاعَفُ لَهُمْ وَلَهُمْ* *أَجْرٌ كَرِيمٌ** "**
**الحديد** (18)*
***********
_********تابعـــــــــــــــي معــــــــــي*********_

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

*أَنْـزَلَ**
**(**مَــا**أَنْــزَلَ**اللهُ بِـهَـا**)* *بِـالألِــفِ** ...**فِـي**سُـورَةِ النَّـجْـمِ**أَتَــى وَ**يُـوسُـفِ**
**===================================**
**"* *يَا صَاحِبَيِ السِّجْنِ أَأَرْبَابٌ مُّتَفَرِّقُونَ خَيْرٌ أَمِ* *اللّهُ الْوَاحِدُ الْقَهَّارُ*****
**مَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِهِ إِلاَّ**أَسْمَاء سَمَّيْتُمُوهَا أَنتُمْ وَآبَآؤُكُم مَّا**أَنزَلَ* *اللّهُ بِهَا مِن* *سُلْطَانٍ**
**إِنِ الْحُكْمُ إِلاَّ**لِلّهِ**
**أَمَرَ أَلاَّ تَعْبُدُواْ إِلاَّ**إِيَّاهُ**
**ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ وَلَـكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ**النَّاسِ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ** "**
**يوسف (39 -40**)**
**"* *إِنْ هِيَ إِلَّا**أَسْمَاء سَمَّيْتُمُوهَا أَنتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُم مَّا**أَنزَلَ* *اللَّهُ بِهَا مِن* *سُلْطَانٍ**
**إِن يَتَّبِعُونَ إِلَّا الظَّنَّ وَمَا تَهْوَى**الْأَنفُسُ**
**وَلَقَدْ جَاءهُم مِّن رَّبِّهِمُ الْهُدَى** "**
**النجم (23**)**
**------------------------------------------------------------**
**"* *قَالَ قَدْ وَقَعَ* *عَلَيْكُم مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ رِجْسٌ وَغَضَبٌ**
**أَتُجَادِلُونَنِي* *فِي* *أَسْمَاء سَمَّيْتُمُوهَا أَنتُمْ وَآبَآؤكُم مَّا**نَزَّلَ* *اللّهُ بِهَا مِن* *سُلْطَانٍ**
**فَانتَظِرُواْ إِنِّي مَعَكُم مِّنَ**الْمُنتَظِرِينَ** "**
**الأعراف** (71)*
*إِلـى**
**وَإِنْ**قَــرَأْتَ** (**الْمُنْظَـرِيـنَ**)* *فَـاقْــرَا**...**مَعْـهُ** (**إِلـى يَــوْمٍ**)* *وَأَنْـعِـمْ ذِكْــرَا**
**فَــذَاكَ حَـــرْفُ آيَـــةٍ قَـــدْ زَادَا**...* *أَوْدَعَـهَـا**الْحِـجْـرَ**نَـعَــمْ وَ**صَـــادَا**
**===================================**
**"* *قَالَ* *رَبِّ فَأَنظِرْنِي* *إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ*****قَالَ* *فَإِنَّكَ مِنَ الْمُنظَرِينَ*****إِلَى يَومِ* *الْوَقْتِ الْمَعْلُومِ** "**
**الحجر (36 - 38**)**
**"* *قَالَ* *رَبِّ* *فَأَنظِرْنِي* *إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ** ***قَالَ* *فَإِنَّكَ مِنَ الْمُنظَرِينَ*****إِلَى يَوْمِ**الْوَقْتِ الْمَعْلُومِ** "**
**ص** (79 - 81)**
**-------------------------------------------------------------**
**"* *قَالَ* *فَأَنظِرْنِي* *إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ*****قَالَ* *إِنَّكَ مِنَ المُنظَرِينَ** "**
**الأعراف (14 - 15**)*
*الـسَّـمَـوَات**
**(**وَمَـا خَلَقْـنَـا**)* *بَـعْـدَهُ قَــدْ جُمِـعَـا**...* *لَـفْـظُ** (**السَّـمَـوَاتِ**)* *بِ**حِـجْـرٍ**وَقَـعَـا**
**وَبِـ**الـدُّخَــانِ**يَـا أَخَــا الــسَّــدَادِ**...**وَسَـائِـرُ الْـبَـابِ**عَـلــى**الإِفْـــرَادِ**
**====================================**
**"* *وَمَا خَلَقْنَا**السَّمَاوَاتِ* *وَالأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا إِلاَّ**بِالْحَقِّ وَإِنَّ السَّاعَةَ لآتِيَةٌ فَاصْفَحِ الصَّفْحَ الْجَمِيلَ** "**
**الحجر (85**)**
**"* *وَمَا خَلَقْنَا**السَّمَاوَاتِ* *وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا لَاعِبِينَ** "**
**الدخان (38**)**
**--------------------------------------------------------------**
**"* *وَمَا**خَلَقْنَا**السَّمَاء**وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا**لَاعِبِينَ** "**
**الأنبياء** (16)*
*"* *وَمَا خَلَقْنَا**السَّمَاء**وَالْأَرْضَ* *وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا بَاطِلًا ذَلِكَ ظَنُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَوَيْلٌ لِّلَّذِينَ* *كَفَرُوا مِنَ النَّارِ** "**
**ص (27**)*
*__________________*
_********تابعـــــــــــــــي معــــــــــي*********_

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

*___________*
*أَلَـمْ**
**(**أَلَــمْ يَــرَوْا**)* *بِغَـيْـرِ وَاوٍ زَائِـــدَةْ**...**فِـي**النَّحْـلِ**جَـاءَ فِـي**الأخِيـرِ وَاحِـدَةْ**
**وَ**الـنَّـمْـلِ**وَ**الأنْـعَــامِ**وَ**الأعْـــرَافِ**...* *وَ**حَــرْفِ يَاسِـيـنَ**بِـــلا**خِـــلافِ**
**===================================**
**"* *أَلَمْ* *يَرَوْاْ**كَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا مِن قَبْلِهِم مِّن قَرْنٍ مَّكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي* *الأَرْضِ مَا لَمْ نُمَكِّن لَّكُمْ**
**وَأَرْسَلْنَا**السَّمَاء عَلَيْهِم مِّدْرَارًا**وَجَعَلْنَا الأَنْهَارَ تَجْرِي* *مِن تَحْتِهِمْ**
**فَأَهْلَكْنَاهُم بِذُنُوبِهِمْ* *وَأَنْشَأْنَا مِن بَعْدِهِمْ قَرْنًا آخَرِينَ** "**
**الأنعام (6**)**
**"* *وَاتَّخَذَ قَوْمُ مُوسَى مِن* *بَعْدِهِ مِنْ حُلِيِّهِمْ عِجْلاً جَسَدًا لَّهُ* *خُوَارٌ**
**أَلَمْ يَرَوْاْ**أَنَّهُ لاَ**يُكَلِّمُهُمْ وَلاَ يَهْدِيهِمْ سَبِيلاً**
**اتَّخَذُوهُ* *وَكَانُواْ ظَالِمِينَ** "**
**الأعراف (148**)**
**"* *أَلَمْ* *يَرَوْاْ**إِلَى الطَّيْرِ مُسَخَّرَاتٍ فِي جَوِّ السَّمَاء مَا**يُمْسِكُهُنَّ إِلاَّ اللّهُ**
**إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ* *لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ** "**
**النحل** (79)**
**"* *أَلَمْ يَرَوْا**أَنَّا**جَعَلْنَا اللَّيْلَ لِيَسْكُنُوا فِيهِ وَالنَّهَارَ**مُبْصِرًا**
**إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ* *يُؤْمِنُونَ** "**
**النمل** (86)**
**"* *أَلَمْ يَرَوْا**كَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا**قَبْلَهُم مِّنْ الْقُرُونِ أَنَّهُمْ إِلَيْهِمْ لاَ يَرْجِعُونَ** "**
**يس (31**)*
*إِذَا**
**(**قَـالَ نَعَـمْ* *وَإِنَّـكُـمْ**)* *فِــي**الشُّـعَـرَا**...* *مَـعْـهُ** (**إِذَا**)* *زَائِــدَةٌ**بِــلا امْـتِــرَا**
**===================================**
**"* *قَالَ نَعَمْ وَإَنَّكُمْ* *لَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ** "**
**الأعراف (114**)**
**"* *قَالَ نَعَمْ وَإِنَّكُمْ* *إِذًا**لَّمِنَ* *الْمُقَرَّبِينَ** "**
**الشعراء (42**)*
*أَنْ** –* *أَدْخِـلْ** –* *إِنَّـهُ**
**(**وَأَلْـقِ**)* *فِـي**النَّمْـلِ** (**وَأَدْخِـلْ يَدَكَـا**)* *...* *و**َ**(**إِنَّـهُ أَنَــا**)* *قَــدَ اوْضَـحْـتُ**لَـكَـا**
**===================================**
**"* *يَا مُوسَى* *إِنَّهُ أَنَا**اللَّهُ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ*****
**وَأَلْقِ* *عَصَاكَ**
**فَلَمَّا رَآهَا تَهْتَزُّ كَأَنَّهَا جَانٌّ وَلَّى* *مُدْبِرًا وَلَمْ يُعَقِّبْ**
**يَا مُوسَى لَا تَخَفْ* *إِنِّي لَا يَخَافُ لَدَيَّ الْمُرْسَلُونَ*****إِلَّا**مَن ظَلَمَ ثُمَّ بَدَّلَ حُسْنًا بَعْدَ سُوءٍ فَإِنِّي غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ*****
**وَأَدْخِلْ* *يَدَكَ* *فِي جَيْبِكَ تَخْرُجْ بَيْضَاء مِنْ غَيْرِ سُوءٍ فِي تِسْعِ آيَاتٍ* *إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَقَوْمِهِ**
**إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا**قَوْمًا فَاسِقِينَ** "**
**النمل (9 - 12**)**
**"* *فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا**نُودِي مِن شَاطِئِ الْوَادِي الْأَيْمَنِ فِي الْبُقْعَةِ الْمُبَارَكَةِ مِنَ* *الشَّجَرَةِ أَن يَا مُوسَى* *إِنِّي أَنَا**اللَّهُ رَبُّ**الْعَالَمِينَ*****
**وَأَنْ* *أَلْقِ* *عَصَاكَ**
**فَلَمَّا رَآهَا تَهْتَزُّ كَأَنَّهَا**جَانٌّ وَلَّى مُدْبِرًا وَلَمْ يُعَقِّبْ**
**يَا مُوسَى أَقْبِلْ* *وَلَا تَخَفْ إِنَّكَ مِنَ الْآمِنِينَ*****
**اسْلُكْ* *يَدَكَ* *فِي جَيْبِكَ تَخْرُجْ بَيْضَاء مِنْ غَيْرِ سُوءٍ وَاضْمُمْ* *إِلَيْكَ جَنَاحَكَ مِنَ الرَّهْبِ**
**فَذَانِكَ* *بُرْهَانَانِ مِن رَّبِّكَ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ* *وَمَلَئِهِ**
**إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْمًا فَاسِقِينَ** "**
**القصص (30** - 32)*
********
_********تابعـــــــــــــــي معــــــــــي*********_

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

*إِلـى**
**وَبَعْدَ** (**يَجْرِي**)* *لَـمْ يَقَـعْ** (**إِلـى* *أَجَـلْ**)**...**إِلا**بِ**لُقْـمَـانَ**فَـسِـرْ عَـلَــى عَـجَــلْ**
**===================================**
**"* *أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ* *اللَّهَ يُولِجُ اللَّيْلَ فِي النَّهَارِ وَيُولِجُ النَّهَارَ فِي**اللَّيْلِ**
**وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ كُلٌّ يَجْرِي* *إِلَى أَجَلٍ* *مُّسَمًّى**
**وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا**تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ** "**
**لقمان (29**)**
**-------------------------------------------------------------**
**"* *اللّهُ الَّذِي* *رَفَعَ السَّمَاوَاتِ بِغَيْرِ عَمَدٍ تَرَوْنَهَا ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى* *الْعَرْشِ**
**وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ كُلٌّ يَجْرِي* *لأَجَلٍ* *مُّسَمًّى**
**يُدَبِّرُ الأَمْرَ**يُفَصِّلُ الآيَاتِ لَعَلَّكُم بِلِقَاء رَبِّكُمْ* *تُوقِنُونَ** "**
**الرعد (2**)**
**"**يُولِجُ اللَّيْلَ فِي النَّهَارِ**وَيُولِجُ النَّهَارَ فِي اللَّيْلِ**
**وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ**كُلٌّ يَجْرِي* *لِأَجَلٍ* *مُّسَمًّى**
**ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمْ لَهُ* *الْمُلْكُ**
**وَالَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِهِ مَا يَمْلِكُونَ* *مِن قِطْمِيرٍ** "**
**فاطر (13**)**
**"* *خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ* *بِالْحَقِّ يُكَوِّرُ اللَّيْلَ عَلَى النَّهَارِ وَيُكَوِّرُ النَّهَارَ عَلَى* *اللَّيْلِ**
**وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ كُلٌّ يَجْرِي* *لِأَجَلٍ* *مُسَمًّى**
**أَلَا هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ**الْغَفَّارُ** "**
**الزمر** (5)*
*الَّـذِي**
**(**ذُوقُوا عَـذَابَ**النَّـارِ**)* *تَتْلُـوهُ** (**الَّـذِي**)* *...**فِـي**السَّجْـدَةِ**اقْــرَأْهُ وَبِـالْـجِـدِّ**خُــذِ**
**===================================**
**"* *وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ فَسَقُوا فَمَأْوَاهُمُ* *النَّارُ**
**كُلَّمَا أَرَادُوا أَن يَخْرُجُوا مِنْهَا أُعِيدُوا**فِيهَا وَقِيلَ لَهُمْ**
**ذُوقُوا عَذَابَ النَّارِ**الَّذِي* *كُنتُم* *بِهِ* *تُكَذِّبُونَ** "**
**السجدة (20**)**
**-------------------------------------------------------------**
**"* *فَالْيَوْمَ لَا**يَمْلِكُ بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ نَّفْعًا وَلَا ضَرًّا وَنَقُولُ لِلَّذِينَ* *ظَلَمُوا**
**ذُوقُوا عَذَابَ النَّارِ**الَّتِي* *كُنتُم* *بِهَا**تُكَذِّبُونَ** "**
**سبأ** (42)*
*أَءُنْـزِلَ**
**(**أَءُلْقِـيَ الذِّكْـرُ عَلَيْـهِ**)* *فِــي**الْقَـمَـرْ**...**وَقُـلْ** (**عَلَيْهِ الذِّكْـرُ**)* *فِـي**صَـادِ**اشْتَهَـرْ**
**وَقَـبْـلَـهُ** (**أَءُنْــــزِلَ**)* *اسْـتَـقَــرَّا**...* *أَلْـهَـمَــكَ اللهُ لِــــذَاكَ**شُــكْــرَا**
**==================================**
**"* *أَءُنزِلَ عَلَيْهِ الذِّكْرُ**مِن بَيْنِنَا بَلْ هُمْ فِي شَكٍّ* *مِّن ذِكْرِي بَلْ لَمَّا يَذُوقُوا عَذَابِ** "**
**ص (8**)**
**---------------------------------------------------------**
**"**أَءُلْقِيَ* *الذِّكْرُ عَلَيْهِ* *مِن بَيْنِنَا بَلْ هُوَ كَذَّابٌ* *أَشِرٌ** "**
**القمر (25**)*
*****
*********تابعـــــــــــــــي معــــــــــي*********

*

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

*الَّـتِـي**
**قُـلْ** (**سُنَّـةَ اللهِ**الَّتِـي**)* *فِـي**الْمُـؤمِـنِ**...**وَ**الْفَـتْـحِ**وَاقْـــرَأْهُ عَـلَــى**تَـيَـقُّـنِ**
**===================================**
**"* *فَلَمْ يَكُ* *يَنفَعُهُمْ إِيمَانُهُمْ لَمَّا رَأَوْا**بَأْسَنَا**
**سُنَّتَ* *اللَّهِ* *الَّتِي* *قَدْ خَلَتْ* *فِي عِبَادِهِ وَخَسِرَ هُنَالِكَ* *الْكَافِرُونَ** "* *
**غافر (85**)**
**"**سُنَّةَ اللَّهِ* *الَّتِي* *قَدْ خَلَتْ* *مِن* *قَبْلُ**
**وَلَن تَجِدَ لِسُنَّةِ اللَّهِ تَبْدِيلًا** "**
**الفتح (23**)**
**------------------------------------------------------------**
**"* *مَّا كَانَ عَلَى* *النَّبِيِّ مِنْ حَرَجٍ فِيمَا فَرَضَ اللَّهُ* *لَهُ**
**سُنَّةَ اللَّهِ* *فِي* *الَّذِينَ خَلَوْا مِن* *قَبْلُ**
**وَكَانَ أَمْرُ اللَّهِ قَدَرًا مَّقْدُورًا** "**
**الأحزاب (38**)**
**"* *سُنَّةَ اللَّهِ* *فِي* *الَّذِينَ خَلَوْا مِن قَبْلُ**
**وَلَن تَجِدَ**لِسُنَّةِ اللَّهِ تَبْدِيلًا** "**
**الأحزاب** (62)*

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

*بهذا نكــــــــون*
*انتهينا من باب الألف ................وسنبدأ*
* بـــــــ(باب الباء ) لاحقا بإذن الله*
*****
*فأرجوا المعذره منكن*

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

_إنتظروني_
_قريبا**_

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

_نبدأ في_ 
_بَـابُ الْـبَـاءِ_
___________________
_
_كل إبن آدم خطاء و خير الخطائين التوابون._
_اللهم أنت أعلم بي من نفسي و أنا أعلم بنفسي من الناس_
_فاغفر لي ما لا يعلمون و اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون_

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

الـبَـاء 
وَحَــرْفُ (بِاللهِ وَبِـالْـيَـوْمِ) أَتَـــى ... فِــي الْبَـقَـرَهْ مُقَـدَّمًـا قَــدْ ثَـبَـتَـا 
لَــكِـــنَّ (بِـاللهِ وَلا بِــالْـيَــوْمِ) ... فِــي تَـوْبَـةٍ وَفِـي النِّـسَـا يَـا قَـوْمِ
===================================
" وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَن يَقُولُ آمَنَّا بِاللّهِ وَبِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَمَا هُم بِمُؤْمِنِينَ "
البقرة (8)
-------------------------------------------------------
" وَالَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ رِئَـاء النَّاسِ وَلاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللّهِ وَلاَ بِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَمَن يَكُنِ الشَّيْطَانُ لَهُ قَرِينًا فَسَاء قِرِينًا "
النساء (38)
" قَاتِلُواْ الَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللّهِ وَلاَ بِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَلاَ يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ
وَلاَ يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ الْكِتَابَ
حَتَّى يُعْطُواْ الْجِزْيَةَ عَن يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ "
التوبة (29)

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

وَاقْـرَأْ (فَـقَـدْكُـذِّبَ) بِالْـبَـاءِ فَـقَـطْ ... فِـي آلِ عِـمْـرَانَ وَلا تَـخْـشَ الْغَـلَـطْ
===================================
" فَإِن كَذَّبُوكَ فَقَدْ كُذِّبَ رُسُلٌ مِّن قَبْلِكَ جَآؤُوا بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالزُّبُرِ وَالْكِتَابِ الْمُنِيرِ "
آل عمران (184)
-----------------------------------------------------------
" وَإِن يُكَذِّبُوكَ فَقَدْ كُذِّبَتْ رُسُلٌ مِّن قَبْلِكَ . وَإِلَى اللَّهِ تُرْجَعُ الأمُورُ "
فاطر (4)

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

بِـهِ 
(بِـهِ) (لِغَيْـرِ اللهِ) قُــلْ فِــي الْبَـقَـرَةْ ... قَـدَّمَـهُ وَفِـــي سِـوَاهَــا أَخَّـــرَهْ
===================================
" إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةَ وَالدَّمَ وَلَحْمَ الْخِنزِيرِ وَمَآ أُهِلَّ بِهِ لِغَيْرِ اللّهِ
فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلاَ عَادٍ فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ
إِنَّ اللّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ "
البقرة (173)
------------------------------------------------------------
" حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةُ وَالْدَّمُ وَلَحْمُ الْخِنْزِيرِ وَمَآ أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللّهِ بِهِ وَالْمُنْخَنِقَةُ وَالْمَوْقُوذَةُ وَالْمُتَرَدِّيَةُ وَالنَّطِيحَةُ وَمَا أَكَلَ السَّبُعُ
إِلاَّ مَا ذَكَّيْتُمْ
وَمَا ذُبِحَ عَلَى النُّصُبِ وَأَن تَسْتَقْسِمُواْ بِالأَزْلاَمِ
ذَلِكُمْ فِسْقٌ
الْيَوْمَ يَئِسَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِن دِينِكُمْ فَلاَ تَخْشَوْهُمْ وَاخْشَوْنِ
الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الإِسْلاَمَ دِينًا
فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ فِي مَخْمَصَةٍ غَيْرَ مُتَجَانِفٍ لِّإِثْمٍ فَإِنَّ اللّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ "
المائدة (3)
" قُل لاَّ أَجِدُ فِي مَا أُوْحِيَ إِلَيَّ مُحَرَّمًا عَلَى طَاعِمٍ يَطْعَمُهُ إِلاَّ أَن يَكُونَ مَيْتَةً أَوْ دَمًا مَّسْفُوحًا أَوْ لَحْمَ خِنزِيرٍ
فَإِنَّهُ رِجْسٌ أَوْ فِسْقًا أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللّهِ بِهِ
فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلاَ عَادٍ فَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ "
الأنعام (145)
" إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةَ وَالْدَّمَ وَلَحْمَ الْخَنزِيرِ وَمَآ أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللّهِ بِهِ
فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلاَ عَادٍ فَإِنَّ اللّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ "
النحل (115)

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

بَـعْـدَ 
وَاقْـرَأْ بِهَـا (بَعْـدَ الَّـذِي جَـاءَكَ مِـنْ) ... وَبَعْـدَهُ (مِـنْ بَـعْـدِ مَــا) وَلا تَـهِـنْ 
وَآلُ عِمْـرَانَ بِهَـا (مِـنْ بَـعْـدِ مَــا) ... وَالرَّعْـدُ فِيهَـا (بَعْـدَ مَـا) قَـدْ عُلِـمَـا
==================================
" وَلَن تَرْضَى عَنكَ الْيَهُودُ وَلاَ النَّصَارَى حَتَّى تَتَّبِعَ مِلَّتَهُمْ
قُلْ إِنَّ هُدَى اللّهِ هُوَ الْهُدَى
وَلَئِنِ اتَّبَعْتَ أَهْوَاءهُم بَعْدَ الَّذِي جَاءكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ مَا لَكَ مِنَ اللّهِ مِن وَلِيٍّ وَلاَ نَصِيرٍ "
البقرة (120)
" وَلَئِنْ أَتَيْتَ الَّذِينَ أُوْتُواْ الْكِتَابَ بِكُلِّ آيَةٍ مَّا تَبِعُواْ قِبْلَتَكَ
وَمَا أَنتَ بِتَابِعٍ قِبْلَتَهُمْ
وَمَا بَعْضُهُم بِتَابِعٍ قِبْلَةَ بَعْضٍ
وَلَئِنِ اتَّبَعْتَ أَهْوَاءهُم مِّن بَعْدِ مَا جَاءكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ إِنَّكَ إِذَاً لَّمِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ "
البقرة (145)
" فَمَنْ حَآجَّكَ فِيهِ مِن بَعْدِ مَا جَاءكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ فَقُلْ تَعَالَوْاْ نَدْعُ أَبْنَاءنَا وَأَبْنَاءكُمْ وَنِسَاءنَا وَنِسَاءكُمْ وَأَنفُسَنَا وأَنفُسَكُمْ
ثُمَّ نَبْتَهِلْ فَنَجْعَل لَّعْنَةُ اللّهِ عَلَى الْكَاذِبِينَ "
آل عمران (61)
" وَكَذَلِكَ أَنزَلْنَاهُ حُكْمًا عَرَبِيًّا
وَلَئِنِ اتَّبَعْتَ أَهْوَاءهُم بَعْدَ مَا جَاءكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ مَا لَكَ مِنَ اللّهِ مِن وَلِيٍّ وَلاَ وَاقٍ "
الرعد (37)

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

بِـهِ 
(بِــهِ عَلَيْـنَـا) بَـعْـدَهُ (وَكِـيــلا) ... جَـاءَ فِــي الاسْــرَا ثَانِـيًـا مَنْـقُـولا 
وَقَبْـلَـهُ (لَـكُــمْ عَلَـيْـنَـا) قُـدِّمَــا ... (بِــهِ تَبِـيـعًـا) فَـاقْــرَهُ مُسَـلِّـمَـا
==================================
" أَمْ أَمِنتُمْ أَن يُعِيدَكُمْ فِيهِ تَارَةً أُخْرَى فَيُرْسِلَ عَلَيْكُمْ قَاصِفا مِّنَ الرِّيحِ فَيُغْرِقَكُم بِمَا كَفَرْتُمْ ثُمَّ لاَ تَجِدُواْ لَكُمْ عَلَيْنَا بِهِ تَبِيعًا "
الإسراء (69)
*" وَلَئِن شِئْنَا لَنَذْهَبَنَّ بِالَّذِي أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ ثُمَّ لاَ تَجِدُ لَكَ بِهِ عَلَيْنَا وَكِيلاً "*
*الإسراء (86)*
__________________

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

بِـهِ 
وَيُـونُـسٍ فِيـهَـا (بِـهِ) وَ(نَطْـبَـعُ) ... و(يَطْبَـعُ اللهُ) فِـي الاعْـرَافِ اسْمَـعُـوا 
وَقَبْلَهَـا اقْـرَأْ (كَـذَّبُـوا مِــنْ قَـبْـلُ) ... وَاحْـذِفْ (بِـهِ) مِنْهَـا فَـهَـذَا سَـهْـلُ
===================================
" ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَا مِن بَعْدِهِ رُسُلاً إِلَى قَوْمِهِمْ فَجَآؤُوهُم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا كَانُواْ لِيُؤْمِنُواْ بِمَا كَذَّبُواْ بِهِ مِن قَبْلُ
كَذَلِكَ نَطْبَعُ عَلَى قُلوبِ الْمُعْتَدِينَ "
يونس (74)
-----------------------------------------------------------
" تِلْكَ الْقُرَى نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ أَنبَآئِهَا
وَلَقَدْ جَاءتْهُمْ رُسُلُهُم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا كَانُواْ لِيُؤْمِنُواْ بِمَا كَذَّبُواْ مِن قَبْلُ
كَذَلِكَ يَطْبَعُ اللّهُ عَلَىَ قُلُوبِ الْكَافِرِينَ "
الأعراف (101)
---------------------------------------------------------
" كَذَلِكَ يَطْبَعُ اللَّهُ عَلَى قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ "
الروم (59)
" الَّذِينَ يُجَادِلُونَ فِي آيَاتِ اللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ سُلْطَانٍ أَتَاهُمْ
كَبُرَ مَقْتًا عِندَ اللَّهِ وَعِندَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا
كَذَلِكَ يَطْبَعُ اللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ قَلْبِ مُتَكَبِّرٍ جَبَّارٍ "
غافر (35)
__________________

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

بِـقَـبَـسٍ 
(آتِيْـكُـمُ بِـقَـبَـسٍ) فِـــي طَـــه ... (بِخَـبَـرٍ) جَــاءَكَ فِــي سِـوَاهَــا
===================================
" إِذْ رَأَى نَارًا فَقَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا لَّعَلِّي آتِيكُم مِّنْهَا بِقَبَسٍ أَوْ أَجِدُ عَلَى النَّارِ هُدًى "
طه (10)
" إِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِأَهْلِهِ إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا سَآتِيكُم مِّنْهَا بِخَبَرٍ أَوْ آتِيكُم بِشِهَابٍ قَبَسٍ لَّعَلَّكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ "
النمل (7)
" فَلَمَّا قَضَى مُوسَى الْأَجَلَ وَسَارَ بِأَهْلِهِ آنَسَ مِن جَانِبِ الطُّورِ نَارًا
قَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا لَّعَلِّي آتِيكُم مِّنْهَا بِخَبَرٍ أَوْ جَذْوَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ "
القصص (29)

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

بِـمَـا 
(رَبِّ بِـمَــا أَغْوَيْـتَـنِـي) تَـقْــرَاهُ ... فِـي سُــورَةِ الْحِـجْـرِ فَــلا تَنْـسَـاهُ
===================================
" قَالَ رَبِّ بِمَآ أَغْوَيْتَنِي لأُزَيِّنَنَّ لَهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلأُغْوِيَنَّهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ "
الحجر (39)
" قَالَ فَبِمَا أَغْوَيْتَنِي لأَقْعُدَنَّ لَهُمْ صِرَاطَكَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ "
الأعراف (16)

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

بَـيْـنِـي وَبَـيْـنَـكُمْ 
(بَـيْـنِـي وَبَيْـنَـكُـمْ شَـهِـيـدًا) وَرَدَا ... فِــي الْعَنْكَـبُـوتِ قَـدِّمُــوهُ مُـفْــرَدَا
===================================
" قُلْ كَفَى بِاللَّهِ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ شَهِيدًا يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ
وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِالْبَاطِلِ وَكَفَرُوا بِاللَّهِ أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ "
العنكبوت (52)
------------------------------------------------------------
" قُلْ أَيُّ شَيْءٍ أَكْبَرُ شَهَادةً قُلِ اللّهِ شَهِيدٌ بِيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ
وَأُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ لأُنذِرَكُم بِهِ وَمَن بَلَغَ
أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَشْهَدُونَ أَنَّ مَعَ اللّهِ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى
قُل لاَّ أَشْهَدُ
قُلْ إِنَّمَا هُوَ إِلَـهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَإِنَّنِي بَرِيءٌ مِّمَّا تُشْرِكُونَ "
الأنعام (19)
" وَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ لَسْتَ مُرْسَلاً
قُلْ كَفَى بِاللّهِ شَهِيدًا بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ وَمَنْ عِندَهُ عِلْمُ الْكِتَابِ "
الرعد (43)
" قُلْ كَفَى بِاللّهِ شَهِيدًا بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ
إِنَّهُ كَانَ بِعِبَادِهِ خَبِيرًا بَصِيرًا "
الإسراء (96)
" أَمْ يَقُولُونَ افْتَرَاهُ
قُلْ إِنِ افْتَرَيْتُهُ فَلَا تَمْلِكُونَ لِي مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا
هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا تُفِيضُونَ فِيهِ
كَفَى بِهِ شَهِيدًا بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ وَهُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ "
الأحقاف (8)

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

بِـمَـا 
وَاقْرَأْ (بِمَـا) مِـنْ بَعْـدِ (كُـلِّ نَفْـسِ) ... و(كَسَـبَـتْ) بَـعْـدُ بِغَـيْـرِ لُـبْــسِ 
فِـي مَـوْضِـعٍ تُشْـكِـلُ فِـيـهِ الْـبَـاءُ ... فَـيَـحْـسُـنُ الإِلْــقَــاءُ وَالإِبْــقَــاءُ 
===================================
" أَفَمَنْ هُوَ قَآئِمٌ عَلَى كُلِّ نَفْسٍ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ
وَجَعَلُواْ لِلّهِ شُرَكَاء قُلْ سَمُّوهُمْ
أَمْ تُنَبِّئُونَهُ بِمَا لاَ يَعْلَمُ فِي الأَرْضِ أَم بِظَاهِرٍ مِّنَ الْقَوْلِ
بَلْ زُيِّنَ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مَكْرُهُمْ وَصُدُّواْ عَنِ السَّبِيلِ
وَمَن يُضْلِلِ اللّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ هَادٍ "
الرعد (33)
" الْيَوْمَ تُجْزَى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ
لَا ظُلْمَ الْيَوْمَ
إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ "
غافر (17)
" وَخَلَقَ اللَّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ بِالْحَقِّ وَلِتُجْزَى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لَا يُظْلَمُونَ "
الجاثية (22)
" كُلُّ نَفْسٍ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ رَهِينَةٌ "
المدثر (38)
-------------------------------------------------------------
" وَاتَّقُواْ يَوْمًا تُرْجَعُونَ فِيهِ إِلَى اللّهِ ثُمَّ تُوَفَّى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَّا كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لاَ يُظْلَمُونَ "
البقرة (281)
" فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جَمَعْنَاهُمْ لِيَوْمٍ لاَّ رَيْبَ فِيهِ وَوُفِّيَتْ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَّا كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لاَ يُظْلَمُونَ "
آل عمران (25)
" وَمَا كَانَ لِنَبِيٍّ أَن يَغُلَّ
وَمَن يَغْلُلْ يَأْتِ بِمَا غَلَّ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ
ثُمَّ تُوَفَّى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَّا كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لاَ يُظْلَمُونَ "
آل عمران (161)
" لِيَجْزِي اللّهُ كُلَّ نَفْسٍ مَّا كَسَبَتْ
إِنَّ اللّهَ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ "
إبراهيم (51)

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

_بأمر المولى إنتهى باب الباء_ 
_وسنبدأ بباب التاء_
_قريبا_

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

تَـفْـعَـلـوا 
وَقَـدْ أَتَـى (مَـا تَفْعَلـوا مِـنْ خَـيْـرِ) ... فَــلا تَـسَـلْ عَـنْـهُ هُـدِيـتَ غَـيْـرِي 
مِـنْـهُ الَّــذِي (وَلا جِــدَالَ) قَـبْـلَـهُ ... وَآيَــةُ الإِنْـفَــاقِ تَـحْــوِي مِـثْـلَـهُ 
مِــنْ بَـعْــدِهِ جَـــاءَ (فَـــإِنَّ اللهَ ... بِــهِ عَـلِـيـمٌ) وَالَّـتِــي تَـقْـرَاهَـا 
بِالتَّـاءِ إِنْ كُـنْـتَ مِــنَ اهْــلِ الـتَّـاءِ ... فِــي آلِ عِـمْـرَانَ بِـــلا امْـتِــرَاءِ 
مِـنْ بَـعْـدِهِ (لَــنْ يُكْـفَـرُوهُ) بَـيِّـنُ ... وَفِــي الـنِّـسَـاءِ رَابِـــعٌ مُـعَـيَّـنُ 
(وَأَنْ تَـقُـومُـوا لِلْيَـتَـامَـى) قَـبْـلَـهُ ... (بِالْـقِـسْـطِ) فَافْـهَـمْـهُ وَلا تَـمَـلَّـهُ
===================================
" الْحَجُّ أَشْهُرٌ مَّعْلُومَاتٌ
فَمَن فَرَضَ فِيهِنَّ الْحَجَّ فَلاَ رَفَثَ وَلاَ فُسُوقَ وَلاَ جِدَالَ فِي الْحَجِّ
وَمَا تَفْعَلُواْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ يَعْلَمْهُ اللّهُ
وَتَزَوَّدُواْ فَإِنَّ خَيْرَ الزَّادِ التَّقْوَى
وَاتَّقُونِ يَا أُوْلِي الأَلْبَابِ "
البقرة (197)
" يَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا يُنفِقُونَ قُلْ مَا أَنفَقْتُم مِّنْ خَيْرٍ فَلِلْوَالِدَيْنِ وَالأَقْرَبِينَ وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ
وَمَا تَفْعَلُواْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَإِنَّ اللّهَ بِهِ عَلِيمٌ "
البقرة (215)
*" وَيَسْتَفْتُونَكَ فِي النِّسَاء*
*قُلِ اللّهُ يُفْتِيكُمْ فِيهِنَّ وَمَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الْكِتَابِ فِي يَتَامَى النِّسَاء الَّلاتِي لاَ تُؤْتُونَهُنَّ مَا كُتِبَ لَهُنَّ وَتَرْغَبُونَ أَن تَنكِحُوهُنَّ*
*وَالْمُسْتَضْعَفِينَ مِنَ الْوِلْدَانِ وَأَن تَقُومُواْ لِلْيَتَامَى بِالْقِسْطِ*
*وَمَا تَفْعَلُواْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَإِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ بِهِ عَلِيمًا "*
*النساء (127)*
-------------------------------------------------------------
" لَيْسُواْ سَوَاءً
مِّنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ أُمَّةٌ قَآئِمَةٌ يَتْلُونَ آيَاتِ اللّهِ آنَاء اللَّيْلِ وَهُمْ يَسْجُدُونَ *
يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَيَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَيُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْخَيْرَاتِ وَأُوْلَـئِكَ مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ *
*وَمَا يَفْعَلُواْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَلَن يُكْفَرُوْهُ*
*وَاللّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِالْمُتَّقِينَ "*
*آل عمران (113 -115)*
(يَفْعَلُوا)، ( يُكْفَرُوهُ) قرأ حفص و حمزة والكسائي وخلف بياء الغيبة فيهما والباقون (تَفْعَلُوا)، ( تُكْفَرُوهُ) بتاء الخطاب فيهما.

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

بَـابُ الـتَّـاء

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

تَـبِـعَ
وَلَــمْ يَـقَـعْ بِـأَلِـفٍ (مَــنْ تَبِـعَـا) ... فِــي الْبَـقَـرَهْ وَآلِ عَـمْــرَانَ مَـعَــا
=================================
لقد أخطأ السخاوي رحمه الله حين قال أن (من اتبع) لم يرد في آل عمران.
" أَفَمَنِ اتَّبَعَ رِضْوَانَ اللّهِ كَمَن بَاء بِسَخْطٍ مِّنَ اللّهِ وَمَأْوَاهُ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ "
آل عمران (162)

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

تَـكُـنْ 
أَوَّلَهَـا (فَـلا تَـكُـنْ) فِيـهَـا انْـفَـرَدْ ... بِغَـيْـرِهَـا (فَـــلا تَـكُـونَـنَّ) وَرَدْ 
وَ(الْمُمْـتَـرِيْـنَ) بَـعْــدَهُ مَـذْكُــورُ ... فَـاعْـرِفْـهُ لا فَـارَقَــكَ الــسُّــرُورُ
==================================
" إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِندَ اللّهِ كَمَثَلِ آدَمَ خَلَقَهُ مِن تُرَابٍ ثِمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ *
الْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّكَ فَلاَ تَكُن مِّن الْمُمْتَرِينَ "
آل عمران (59 - 60)
------------------------------------------------------------
" الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ يَعْرِفُونَهُ كَمَا يَعْرِفُونَ أَبْنَاءهُمْ وَإِنَّ فَرِيقاً مِّنْهُمْ لَيَكْتُمُونَ الْحَقَّ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ *
الْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّكَ فَلاَ تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُمْتَرِينَ "
البقرة (146 - 147)
" أَفَغَيْرَ اللّهِ أَبْتَغِي حَكَمًا وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَنَزَلَ إِلَيْكُمُ الْكِتَابَ مُفَصَّلاً
وَالَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ يَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ مُنَزَّلٌ مِّن رَّبِّكَ بِالْحَقِّ
فَلاَ تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُمْتَرِينَ "
الأنعام (114)
" فَإِن كُنتَ فِي شَكٍّ مِّمَّا أَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ فَاسْأَلِ الَّذِينَ يَقْرَؤُونَ الْكِتَابَ مِن قَبْلِكَ
لَقَدْ جَاءكَ الْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّكَ فَلاَ تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُمْتَرِينَ "
يونس (94)

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

تُـبْـدُونَ وَتَـكْـتُـمُـونَ 
(يَعْـلَـمُ مَــا تُـبْـدُونَ) قَـــدْ وَالاهُ ... (مَـا تَكْتُـمُـونَ) عِـنْـدَ مَــنْ تَــلاهُ 
فِــي مِـئَـةٍ مِــنَ الْعُـقُـودِ حَـــلا ... وَالـنَّـورُ فِيـهَـا وَاضِـحًــا تَـجَــلا
================================
" مَّا عَلَى الرَّسُولِ إِلاَّ الْبَلاَغُ
وَاللّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا تُبْدُونَ وَمَا تَكْتُمُونَ "
المائدة (99)
" لَّيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَن تَدْخُلُوا بُيُوتًا غَيْرَ مَسْكُونَةٍ فِيهَا مَتَاعٌ لَّكُمْ
وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا تُبْدُونَ وَمَا تَكْتُمُونَ "
النور (29)__________________

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

تَـوَلَّـيْـتُـمْ 
(فَــإِنْ تَوَلَّـيْـتُـمْ) بِـــلا مَـزِيــدِ ... ثَـلاثَـةٌ فَـاعْــدُدْهُ فِـــي الـعُـقُـودِ 
وَيُـونُـسٍ مَــنْ جَـــاوَزَ السَّبْعِـيـنَـا ... مِـنْـهَـا يَـجِــدْهُ بَـعْـدَهَـا يَـقِـيْـنَـا 
وَجَــاءَ فِـــي التَّـغَـابُـنِ الأخِـيــرُ ... حَـقَّـقَـهَـا الْـمُـهَــذَّبُ الْـبَـصِـيْـرُ
===================================
" وَأَطِيعُواْ اللّهَ وَأَطِيعُواْ الرَّسُولَ وَاحْذَرُواْ
فَإِن تَوَلَّيْتُمْ فَاعْلَمُواْ أَنَّمَا عَلَى رَسُولِنَا الْبَلاَغُ الْمُبِينُ "
المائدة (92)
" فَإِن تَوَلَّيْتُمْ فَمَا سَأَلْتُكُم مِّنْ أَجْرٍ إِنْ أَجْرِيَ إِلاَّ عَلَى اللّهِ وَأُمِرْتُ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ "
يونس (72)
" وَأَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ
فَإِن تَوَلَّيْتُمْ فَإِنَّمَا عَلَى رَسُولِنَا الْبَلَاغُ الْمُبِينُ "
التغابن (12)

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

وَاقْـرَأْ بِتَـاءٍ (أَخَــذَتْ) فِــي هُــودِ... فِــي مَـدْيَـنٍ وَاحْـذِفْـهُ فِــي ثَـمُـودِ
===================================
" فَلَمَّا جَاء أَمْرُنَا نَجَّيْنَا صَالِحًا وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مَعَهُ بِرَحْمَةٍ مِّنَّا وَمِنْ خِزْيِ يَوْمِئِذٍ
إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ الْقَوِيُّ الْعَزِيزُ *
وَأَخَذَ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ الصَّيْحَةُ فَأَصْبَحُواْ فِي دِيَارِهِمْ جَاثِمِينَ "
هود (66-67)
----------------------------------------------------------
" وَلَمَّا جَاء أَمْرُنَا نَجَّيْنَا شُعَيْبًا وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مَعَهُ بِرَحْمَةٍ مَّنَّا
وَأَخَذَتِ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ الصَّيْحَةُ فَأَصْبَحُواْ فِي دِيَارِهِمْ جَاثِمِينَ "
هود (94)

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

تُـرَابَـا 
وَاعْـدُدْ (تُرَابًـا) وَاحْـذِفِ (الْعِظَامَـا) ... مِـــنْ بَـعْــدِهِ ثَـلاثَــةً تَـمَـامَــا 
فِـي الرَّعْـدِ وَالنَّـمْـلِ وَقَــافٍ فَافْـهَـمِ ... مِــنْ بَـعْـدِ (كُـنَّـا) قَبْـلَـهُ الْمُـقَـدَّمِ
===================================
" وَإِن تَعْجَبْ فَعَجَبٌ قَوْلُهُمْ أَئِذَا كُنَّا تُرَابًا أَئِنَّا لَفِي خَلْقٍ جَدِيدٍ
أُوْلَـئِكَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ بِرَبِّهِمْ وَأُوْلَئِكَ الأَغْلاَلُ فِي أَعْنَاقِهِمْ وَأُوْلَـئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدونَ "
الرعد (5)
" وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَئِذَا كُنَّا تُرَابًا وَآبَاؤُنَا أَئِنَّا لَمُخْرَجُونَ "
النمل (67)
" أَئِذَا مِتْنَا وَكُنَّا تُرَابًا ذَلِكَ رَجْعٌ بَعِيدٌ "
ق (3)
-----------------------------------------------------------
" أَيَعِدُكُمْ أَنَّكُمْ إِذَا مِتُّمْ وَكُنتُمْ تُرَابًا وَعِظَامًا أَنَّكُم مُّخْرَجُونَ "
المؤمنون (35)
" قَالُوا أَئِذَا مِتْنَا وَكُنَّا تُرَابًا وَعِظَامًا أَئِنَّا لَمَبْعُوثُونَ "
المؤمنون (82)
" أَئِذَا مِتْنَا وَكُنَّا تُرَابًا وَعِظَامًا أَئِنَّا لَمَبْعُوثُونَ "
الصافات (16)
" أَئِذَا مِتْنَا وَكُنَّا تُرَابًا وَعِظَامًا أَئِنَّا لَمَدِينُونَ "
الصافات (53)
" وَكَانُوا يَقُولُونَ أَئِذَا مِتْنَا وَكُنَّا تُرَابًا وَعِظَامًا أَئِنَّا لَمَبْعُوثُونَ "
الواقعة (47)

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

تَـشْـكُـرُونَ 
وَأَرْبَـــعٌ جَـــاءَ بِـهَــا (قَـلِـيـلا ... مَــا تَشْـكُـرُونَ) فَاحْـفَـظِ الأُصُــولا 
فِي سُورَةِ الأعْـرَافِ مَـعْ قَـدْ أفْلَحَـا ... وَجَـاءَ فِـي السَّجْـدَةِ حَــرْفٌ وَضَـحَـا 
وَجَـاءَ فِـي الْمُـلْـكِ هُـدِيـتَ الـرَّابِـعُ ... وَمَــا بِـــهِ خُـلْــفٌ وَلا تَـنَــازُعُ
===================================
" وَلَقَدْ مَكَّنَّاكُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ وَجَعَلْنَا لَكُمْ فِيهَا مَعَايِشَ
قَلِيلاً مَّا تَشْكُرُونَ "
الأعراف (10)
" وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَنشَأَ لَكُمُ السَّمْعَ وَالْأَبْصَارَ وَالْأَفْئِدَةَ
قَلِيلًا مَّا تَشْكُرُونَ "
المؤمنون (78)
" ثُمَّ سَوَّاهُ وَنَفَخَ فِيهِ مِن رُّوحِهِ
وَجَعَلَ لَكُمُ السَّمْعَ وَالْأَبْصَارَ وَالْأَفْئِدَةَ
قَلِيلًا مَّا تَشْكُرُونَ "
السجدة (9)
" قُلْ هُوَ الَّذِي أَنشَأَكُمْ وَجَعَلَ لَكُمُ السَّمْعَ وَالْأَبْصَارَ وَالْأَفْئِدَةَ
قَلِيلًا مَّا تَشْكُرُونَ "
الملك (23)

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

تَـدْعُـونَ 
وَجَـاءَ فِـي الأعْـرَافِ قَالُـوا (أيْـنَ مَـا ... كُنْـتُـمْ ) وَ(تَـدْعُـونَ) لَــهُ مُتَـمِّـمَـا 
وَاقْــرَأْهُ فِــي الظُّـلَّـةِ (تَعْـبُـدُونَـا) ... وَاقْـرَأْهُ فِــي الْمُـؤمِـنِ (تُشْرِكُـونَـا)
===================================
" فَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللّهِ كَذِبًا أَوْ كَذَّبَ بِآيَاتِهِ أُوْلَـئِكَ يَنَالُهُمْ نَصِيبُهُم مِّنَ الْكِتَابِ
حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءتْهُمْ رُسُلُنَا يَتَوَفَّوْنَهُمْ قَالُواْ أَيْنَ مَا كُنتُمْ تَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ
قَالُواْ ضَلُّواْ عَنَّا وَشَهِدُواْ عَلَى أَنفُسِهِمْ أَنَّهُمْ كَانُواْ كَافِرِينَ "
الأعراف (37)
----------------------------------------------------------
" وَقِيلَ لَهُمْ أَيْنَ مَا كُنتُمْ تَعْبُدُونَ * مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ
هَلْ يَنصُرُونَكُمْ أَوْ يَنتَصِرُونَ "
الشعراء (92-93)
------------------------------------------------------------
" ثُمَّ قِيلَ لَهُمْ أَيْنَ مَا كُنتُمْ تُشْرِكُونَ * مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ
قَالُوا ضَلُّوا عَنَّا بَل لَّمْ نَكُن نَّدْعُو مِن قَبْلُ شَيْئًا كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ اللَّهُ الْكَافِرِينَ "
غافر (73-74)

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

_بأمر المولى إنتهى باب التاء_
_وسنبدأ بباب الثاء_
_قريبا_

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

بَـابُ الـثَّـاء

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

ثُـمَّ 
(ثُـمَّ انْظُـرُوا) فِـي سُــورَةِ الأنْـعَـامِ ... مِـنْ بَعْـدِ ( قُـلْ سِيـرُوا) بِـلا إِبْـهَـامِ
===================================
" قُلْ سِيرُواْ فِي الأَرْضِ ثُمَّ انظُرُواْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُكَذِّبِينَ "
الأنعام (11)
-------------------------------------------------------------
" قُلْ سِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَانظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ "
النمل (69)
" قُلْ سِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَانظُرُوا كَيْفَ بَدَأَ الْخَلْقَ
ثُمَّ اللَّهُ يُنشِئُ النَّشْأَةَ الْآخِرَةَ
إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ "
العنكبوت (20)
" قُلْ سِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَانظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلُ
كَانَ أَكْثَرُهُم مُّشْرِكِينَ "
الروم (42)

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

*******

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

ثُـمَّ 

وَقَـدْ قَرَأْنَـا (ثُــمَّ) فِــي الأعْــرَافِ ... حَـيْـثُ أَتَـى التَّقْطِـيـعُ مِــنْ خِــلافِ
==================================
" لأُقَطِّعَنَّ أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُم مِّنْ خِلاَفٍ ثُمَّ لأُصَلِّبَنَّكُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ "
الأعراف (124)
-------------------------------------------------------------
" قَالَ آمَنتُمْ لَهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ آذَنَ لَكُمْ
إِنَّهُ لَكَبِيرُكُمُ الَّذِي عَلَّمَكُمُ السِّحْرَ
فَلَأُقَطِّعَنَّ أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُم مِّنْ خِلَافٍ وَلَأُصَلِّبَنَّكُمْ فِي جُذُوعِ النَّخْلِ وَلَتَعْلَمُنَّ أَيُّنَا أَشَدُّ عَذَابًا وَأَبْقَى "
طه (71)
" قَالَ آمَنتُمْ لَهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ آذَنَ لَكُمْ
إِنَّهُ لَكَبِيرُكُمُ الَّذِي عَلَّمَكُمُ السِّحْرَ فَلَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ
لَأُقَطِّعَنَّ أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُم مِّنْ خِلَافٍ وَلَأُصَلِّبَنَّكُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ "
الشعراء (49)

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

ثُـمَّ 
(ثُــمَّ تُــرَدُّونَ) يَـلِـي (رَسُـولُـهُ) ... قُـــدِّمَ فِـــي بَـــرَاءَةٍ نُــزُولُــهُ
===================================
" يَعْتَذِرُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ إِذَا رَجَعْتُمْ إِلَيْهِمْ
قُل لاَّ تَعْتَذِرُواْ لَن نُّؤْمِنَ لَكُمْ قَدْ نَبَّأَنَا اللّهُ مِنْ أَخْبَارِكُمْ
وَسَيَرَى اللّهُ عَمَلَكُمْ وَرَسُولُهُ ثُمَّ تُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ "
التوبة (94)
-------------------------------------------------------------
" وَقُلِ اعْمَلُواْ فَسَيَرَى اللّهُ عَمَلَكُمْ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَسَتُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ "
التوبة (105)

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

بَـابُ الْـجِـيـمِ

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

جَـاءَهَـا 
وَاقْـرَأْ (فَلَمَّـا جَاءَهَـا) فِــي النَّـمْـلِ ... (نُـودِيَ أَنْ بُـورِكَ) يَــا ذَا الْفَـضْـلِ
===================================
" فَلَمَّا جَاءهَا نُودِيَ أَن بُورِكَ مَن فِي النَّارِ وَمَنْ حَوْلَهَا وَسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * يَا مُوسَى إِنَّهُ أَنَا اللَّهُ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ "
النمل (8-9)
-----------------------------------------------------------
" فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِي يَا مُوسَى * إِنِّي أَنَا رَبُّكَ فَاخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْكَ إِنَّكَ بِالْوَادِ الْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى "
طه (11-12)
" فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِي مِن شَاطِئِ الْوَادِي الْأَيْمَنِ فِي الْبُقْعَةِ الْمُبَارَكَةِ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ أَن يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ "
القصص (30)

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

جَـاءَهُـم 
(جَـاءَهُـمُ) وَ(الْبَـيِّـنَـاتُ) فَـاعِـلُـهْ ... فِــي آلِ عِـمْـرَانَ اثْنَتَـان حَـاصِـلُـهُ
===================================
" كَيْفَ يَهْدِي اللّهُ قَوْمًا كَفَرُواْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِهِمْ وَشَهِدُواْ أَنَّ الرَّسُولَ حَقٌّ وَجَاءهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ
وَاللّهُ لاَ يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ "
آل عمران (86)
" وَلاَ تَكُونُواْ كَالَّذِينَ تَفَرَّقُواْ وَاخْتَلَفُواْ مِن بَعْدِ مَا جَاءهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ
وَأُوْلَـئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ "
آل عمران (105)
--------------------------------------------
" كَانَ النَّاسُ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً فَبَعَثَ اللّهُ النَّبِيِّينَ مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنذِرِينَ وَأَنزَلَ مَعَهُمُ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ فِيمَا اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ
وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ فِيهِ إِلاَّ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوهُ مِن بَعْدِ مَا جَاءتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ بَغْيًا بَيْنَهُمْ
فَهَدَى اللّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لِمَا اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ مِنَ الْحَقِّ بِإِذْنِهِ
وَاللّهُ يَهْدِي مَن يَشَاء إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ "
البقرة (213)
" تِلْكَ الرُّسُلُ فَضَّلْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ
مِّنْهُم مَّن كَلَّمَ اللّهُ وَرَفَعَ بَعْضَهُمْ دَرَجَاتٍ وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ
وَلَوْ شَاء اللّهُ مَا اقْتَتَلَ الَّذِينَ مِن بَعْدِهِم مِّن بَعْدِ مَا جَاءتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ وَلَـكِنِ اخْتَلَفُواْ فَمِنْهُم مَّنْ آمَنَ وَمِنْهُم مَّن كَفَرَ
وَلَوْ شَاء اللّهُ مَا اقْتَتَلُواْ وَلَـكِنَّ اللّهَ يَفْعَلُ مَا يُرِيدُ "
البقرة (253)
" يَسْأَلُكَ أَهْلُ الْكِتَابِ أَن تُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْهِمْ كِتَابًا مِّنَ السَّمَاء
فَقَدْ سَأَلُواْ مُوسَى أَكْبَرَ مِن ذَلِكَ فَقَالُواْ أَرِنَا اللّهِ جَهْرَةً فَأَخَذَتْهُمُ الصَّاعِقَةُ بِظُلْمِهِمْ
ثُمَّ اتَّخَذُواْ الْعِجْلَ مِن بَعْدِ مَا جَاءتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ فَعَفَوْنَا عَن ذَلِكَ
وَآتَيْنَا مُوسَى سُلْطَانًا مُّبِينًا "
النساء (153)

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

جَـاؤوهَـا 
وَقَــدْ أَتَــى (حَـتَّـى إِذَا جَـاؤُوهَـا) ... فِـي الـزُّمَـرِ اقْـرَأْهُ وَدَعْ مَـا فِيـهَـا
===================================
" وَسِيقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ زُمَرًا
حَتَّى إِذَا جَاؤُوهَا فُتِحَتْ أَبْوَابُهَا وَقَالَ لَهُمْ خَزَنَتُهَا أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِّنكُمْ يَتْلُونَ عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِ رَبِّكُمْ وَيُنذِرُونَكُمْ لِقَاء يَوْمِكُمْ هَذَا
قَالُوا بَلَى وَلَكِنْ حَقَّتْ كَلِمَةُ الْعَذَابِ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ "
الزمر (71)
" وَسِيقَ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا رَبَّهُمْ إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ زُمَرًا
حَتَّى إِذَا جَاؤُوهَا وَفُتِحَتْ أَبْوَابُهَا وَقَالَ لَهُمْ خَزَنَتُهَا سَلَامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ طِبْتُمْ فَادْخُلُوهَا خَالِدِينَ "
الزمر (73)

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

بَـابُ الْـحَـاءِ

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

حَـقٍّ 
مَـــعَ (النَّبِـيِّـيـنَ) وَ (الانْـبِـيَـاءِ) ... (بِغَـيْـرِ حَــقٍّ) سَـاطِـعُ الـضِّـيَـاءِ 
جَمِيـعُـهَـا قَــــدْ وَرَدَتْ مُـنَـكَــرَةْ ... إِلا الَّتِـي قَـدْ عُـرِفَـتْ فِــي الْبَـقَـرَةْ
===================================
" إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللّهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ وَيَقْتُلُونَ الِّذِينَ يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْقِسْطِ مِنَ النَّاسِ فَبَشِّرْهُم بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ "
آل عمران (21)
" ضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الذِّلَّةُ أَيْنَ مَا ثُقِفُواْ إِلاَّ بِحَبْلٍ مِّنْ اللّهِ وَحَبْلٍ مِّنَ النَّاسِ وَبَآؤُوا بِغَضَبٍ مِّنَ اللّهِ وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الْمَسْكَنَةُ
ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُواْ يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللّهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ الأَنبِيَاء بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ
ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوا وَّكَانُواْ يَعْتَدُونَ "
آل عمران (112)
" لَّقَدْ سَمِعَ اللّهُ قَوْلَ الَّذِينَ قَالُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ فَقِيرٌ وَنَحْنُ أَغْنِيَاء
سَنَكْتُبُ مَا قَالُواْ وَقَتْلَهُمُ الأَنبِيَاء بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ وَنَقُولُ ذُوقُواْ عَذَابَ الْحَرِيقِ "
آل عمران (181)
" فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِم مِّيثَاقَهُمْ وَكُفْرِهِم بَآيَاتِ اللّهِ وَقَتْلِهِمُ الأَنْبِيَاء بِغَيْرِ حَقًّ وَقَوْلِهِمْ قُلُوبُنَا غُلْفٌ
بَلْ طَبَعَ اللّهُ عَلَيْهَا بِكُفْرِهِمْ فَلاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً "
النساء (155)
-------------------------------------------------------------
" وَإِذْ قُلْتُمْ يَا مُوسَى لَن نَّصْبِرَ عَلَىَ طَعَامٍ وَاحِدٍ فَادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُخْرِجْ لَنَا مِمَّا تُنبِتُ الأَرْضُ مِن بَقْلِهَا وَقِثَّآئِهَا وَفُومِهَا وَعَدَسِهَا وَبَصَلِهَا
قَالَ أَتَسْتَبْدِلُونَ الَّذِي هُوَ أَدْنَى بِالَّذِي هُوَ خَيْرٌ
اهْبِطُواْ مِصْراً فَإِنَّ لَكُم مَّا سَأَلْتُمْ
وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الذِّلَّةُ وَالْمَسْكَنَةُ وَبَآؤُوْاْ بِغَضَبٍ مِّنَ اللَّهِ
ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُواْ يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ
ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَواْ وَّكَانُواْ يَعْتَدُونَ "
البقرة (61)

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

الْـحَـكِـيـمُ 
وَقَـدْ أَتَـى لَـفْـظُ (الْحَكِـيـمِ) سَابِـقَـا ... لَفْـظَ (الْعَلِـيـمِ) وَ(الْعَلِـيـمُ) لاحِـقَـا 
مُـنَـكَّـرًا فَــاعْــدُدْهُ أَوْ مُـعَـرَّفَــا ... فِـي الْحِجْـرِ وَالنَّمْـلِ وَعُــدَّ الزُّخْـرُفَـا 
وَالـذَّارِيَــاتِ وَالـثَّــلاثُ الْـبَـاقِـيَـهْ ... فِـي سُــورَةِ الأنْـعَـامِ غَـيْـرُ خَافِـيَـهْ
==================================
" وَتِلْكَ حُجَّتُنَا آتَيْنَاهَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَلَى قَوْمِهِ. نَرْفَعُ دَرَجَاتٍ مَّن نَّشَاء. إِنَّ رَبَّكَ حَكِيمٌ عَلِيمٌ "
الأنعام (83)
" وَيَوْمَ يِحْشُرُهُمْ جَمِيعًا يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ قَدِ اسْتَكْثَرْتُم مِّنَ الإِنسِ وَقَالَ أَوْلِيَآؤُهُم مِّنَ الإِنسِ رَبَّنَا اسْتَمْتَعَ بَعْضُنَا بِبَعْضٍ وَبَلَغْنَا أَجَلَنَا الَّذِيَ أَجَّلْتَ لَنَا.
قَالَ النَّارُ مَثْوَاكُمْ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا إِلاَّ مَا شَاء اللّهُ. إِنَّ رَبَّكَ حَكِيمٌ عَليمٌ "
الأنعام (128)
" وَقَالُواْ مَا فِي بُطُونِ هَـذِهِ الأَنْعَامِ خَالِصَةٌ لِّذُكُورِنَا وَمُحَرَّمٌ عَلَى أَزْوَاجِنَا وَإِن يَكُن مَّيْتَةً فَهُمْ فِيهِ شُرَكَاء.
سَيَجْزِيهِمْ وَصْفَهُمْ. إِنَّهُ حِكِيمٌ عَلِيمٌ "
الأنعام (139)
" وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ يَحْشُرُهُمْ. إِنَّهُ حَكِيمٌ عَلِيمٌ "
الحجر (25)
" وَإِنَّكَ لَتُلَقَّى الْقُرْآنَ مِن لَّدُنْ حَكِيمٍ عَلِيمٍ "
النمل (6)
" وَهُوَ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاء إِلَهٌ وَفِي الْأَرْضِ إِلَهٌ. وَهُوَ الْحَكِيمُ الْعَلِيمُ "
الزخرف (84)
" قَالُوا كَذَلِكَ قَالَ رَبُّكِ إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْحَكِيمُ الْعَلِيمُ "
الذاريات (30)

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

حَـسِـيـبَـا 
وَمَـعْ (كَفَـى بِاللهِ) قُــلْ (حَسِيْـبَـا) ... فِـي رَأْسِ سِـتٍّ فِـي النِّـسَـا مُصِيْـبَـا 
وَمِثْـلُـهُ فِــي سُـــورَةِ الأحْـــزَابِ ... بَـعْـدَ الثَّـلاثِـيـنَ بِـــلا ارْتِـيَــابِ
==================================
" وَابْتَلُواْ الْيَتَامَى حَتَّىَ إِذَا بَلَغُواْ النِّكَاحَ فَإِنْ آنَسْتُم مِّنْهُمْ رُشْدًا فَادْفَعُواْ إِلَيْهِمْ أَمْوَالَهُمْ وَلاَ تَأْكُلُوهَا إِسْرَافًا وَبِدَارًا أَن يَكْبَرُواْ
وَمَن كَانَ غَنِيًّا فَلْيَسْتَعْفِفْ وَمَن كَانَ فَقِيرًا فَلْيَأْكُلْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ
فَإِذَا دَفَعْتُمْ إِلَيْهِمْ أَمْوَالَهُمْ فَأَشْهِدُواْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَكَفَى بِاللّهِ حَسِيبًا "
النساء (6)
" الَّذِينَ يُبَلِّغُونَ رِسَالَاتِ اللَّهِ وَيَخْشَوْنَهُ وَلَا يَخْشَوْنَ أَحَدًا إِلَّا اللَّهَ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ حَسِيبًا "
الأحزاب (39)
--------------------------------------------------------------
" وَاللّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِأَعْدَائِكُمْ وَكَفَى بِاللّهِ وَلِيًّا وَكَفَى بِاللّهِ نَصِيرًا "
النساء (45)
-------------------------------------------------------------
" ذَلِكَ الْفَضْلُ مِنَ اللّهِ وَكَفَى بِاللّهِ عَلِيمًا "
النساء (70)
-------------------------------------------------------------- 
*" مَّا أَصَابَكَ مِنْ حَسَنَةٍ فَمِنَ اللّهِ وَمَا أَصَابَكَ مِن سَيِّئَةٍ فَمِن نَّفْسِكَ*
*وَأَرْسَلْنَاكَ لِلنَّاسِ رَسُولاً* *وَكَفَى بِاللّهِ شَهِيدًا "*
النساء (79)
" لَّـكِنِ اللّهُ يَشْهَدُ بِمَا أَنزَلَ إِلَيْكَ أَنزَلَهُ بِعِلْمِهِ وَالْمَلآئِكَةُ يَشْهَدُونَ وَكَفَى بِاللّهِ شَهِيدًا "
النساء (166)
" هُوَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ رَسُولَهُ بِالْهُدَى وَدِينِ الْحَقِّ لِيُظْهِرَهُ عَلَى الدِّينِ كُلِّهِ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ شَهِيدًا "
الفتح (28)
-----------------------------------------------------------
" وَيَقُولُونَ طَاعَةٌ فَإِذَا بَرَزُواْ مِنْ عِندِكَ بَيَّتَ طَآئِفَةٌ مِّنْهُمْ غَيْرَ الَّذِي تَقُولُ وَاللّهُ يَكْتُبُ مَا يُبَيِّتُونَ فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللّهِ وَكَفَى بِاللّهِ وَكِيلاً "
النساء (81)
" وَلِلّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَكَفَى بِاللّهِ وَكِيلاً "
النساء (132)
" يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لاَ تَغْلُواْ فِي دِينِكُمْ وَلاَ تَقُولُواْ عَلَى اللّهِ إِلاَّ الْحَقِّ
إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِّنْهُ فَآمِنُواْ بِاللّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَلاَ تَقُولُواْ ثَلاَثَةٌ
انتَهُواْ خَيْرًا لَّكُمْ
إِنَّمَا اللّهُ إِلَـهٌ وَاحِدٌ سُبْحَانَهُ أَن يَكُونَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ
لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَات وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَكَفَى بِاللّهِ وَكِيلاً "
النساء (171)
" وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ وَكِيلًا "
الأحزاب (3)
" وَلَا تُطِعِ الْكَافِرِينَ وَالْمُنَافِقِينَ وَدَعْ أَذَاهُمْ وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ وَكِيلًا "
الأحزاب (48)

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

حُـسْـنَـا 
وَقَــدْ أَتَــى (بِـوَالِـدَيْـهِ حُـسْـنَـا) ... فِـي الْعَنْكَبُـوتِ فِـي الْمَـحَـلِّ الأسْـنَـى 
وَجَـاءَ فِـي الأحْـقَـافِ عَــنْ تَحْقِـيـقِ ... أَعَــــاذَكَ اللهُ مِــــنَ الْـعُـقُــوقِ
==================================
" وَوَصَّيْنَا الْإِنسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ حُسْنًا
وَإِن جَاهَدَاكَ لِتُشْرِكَ بِي مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ فَلَا تُطِعْهُمَا
إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ "
العنكبوت (8)
------------------------------------------------------------
" وَوَصَّيْنَا الْإِنسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ إِحْسَانًا
حَمَلَتْهُ أُمُّهُ كُرْهًا وَوَضَعَتْهُ كُرْهًا
وَحَمْلُهُ وَفِصَالُهُ ثَلَاثُونَ شَهْرًا
حَتَّى إِذَا بَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ وَبَلَغَ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً قَالَ
رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ
وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحًا تَرْضَاهُ
وَأَصْلِحْ لِي فِي ذُرِّيَّتِي
إِنِّي تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَإِنِّي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ "
الأحقاف (15)

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

حَـلِـيـمٍ 
وَفَوْقَ صَــادٍ (بِـغُــلامٍ) نُـعِـتَـا ... بِالْحِـلْـمِ فَـاقْـرَأْهُ بِـهَـا كَـمَـا أَتَــى
===================================
" فَبَشَّرْنَاهُ بِغُلَامٍ حَلِيمٍ "
فوق صاد (أي قبل صاد) = الصافات (101)
-------------------------------------------------------------
" قَالُواْ لاَ تَوْجَلْ إِنَّا نُبَشِّرُكَ بِغُلامٍ عَلِيمٍ "
الحجر (53)
" فَأَوْجَسَ مِنْهُمْ خِيفَةً قَالُوا لَا تَخَفْ وَبَشَّرُوهُ بِغُلَامٍ عَلِيمٍ "
الذاريات (28)
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
بِغُلَامٍ حَلِيمٍ (إسماعيل عليه السلام)
بِغُلَامٍ عَلِيمٍ (إسحاق عليه السلام)
و الله أعلم

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

_*******_

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

حَـتَّـى 
(فَـذَرْهُـمُ حَـتَّـى يُـلاقُـوا) وَحْــدَهُ ... فِـي الطُّـورِ وَاقْـرَأْ (يُصْعَقُـونَ) بَعْـدَهُ
===================================
" فَذَرْهُمْ حَتَّى يُلَاقُوا يَوْمَهُمُ الَّذِي فِيهِ يُصْعَقُونَ "
الطور (45)
-----------------------------------------------------------
" فَذَرْهُمْ يَخُوضُوا وَيَلْعَبُوا حَتَّى يُلَاقُوا يَوْمَهُمُ الَّذِي يُوعَدُونَ "
الزخرف (83)
" فَذَرْهُمْ يَخُوضُوا وَيَلْعَبُوا حَتَّى يُلَاقُوا يَوْمَهُمُ الَّذِي يُوعَدُونَ "
المعارج (42)

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

_إنتهى باب الحاء_
_وبإذن الله نُكمل لاحقاً_
_***_

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

بَـابُ الْـخَـاءِ

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

خَـالِـقُ 
(خَـالِـقُ كُــلٍّ) قَـبْـلَـهُ التَّهْـلِـيـلُ ... فِــي سُــورَةِ الأنْـعَــامِ لا يَـحُــولُ 
لَـكِـنَّـهُ فِــي غَـافِــرٍ بِالْـعَـكْـسِ ... فَاعْلَـمْـهُ يَـا صَـاحِ فَدَتْـكَ نَـفْـسِـي
===================================
" ذَلِكُمُ اللّهُ رَبُّكُمْ لا إِلَـهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ فَاعْبُدُوهُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَكِيلٌ "
الأنعام (102)
------------------------------------------------------------
" ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمْ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ لَّا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ فَأَنَّى تُؤْفَكُونَ "
غافر (62)

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

خَـشْـيَـةَ 
(خَشْيَـةَ إِمْـلاقٍ) فِـي الاسْـرَا يَا فَتَـى ... وَقُلْ (مِـنْ امْـلاقٍ) فِـي الأنْعَـامِ أَتَـى
===================================
" وَلاَ تَقْتُلُواْ أَوْلادَكُمْ خَشْيَةَ إِمْلاقٍ نَّحْنُ نَرْزُقُهُمْ وَإِيَّاكُم
إنَّ قَتْلَهُمْ كَانَ خِطْئاً كَبِيرًا "
الإسراء (31)
-----------------------------------------------------------
" قُلْ تَعَالَوْاْ أَتْلُ مَا حَرَّمَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ
أَلاَّ تُشْرِكُواْ بِهِ شَيْئًا
وَبِالْوَالِدَيْنِ إِحْسَانًا
وَلاَ تَقْتُلُواْ أَوْلاَدَكُم مِّنْ إمْلاَقٍ نَّحْنُ نَرْزُقُكُمْ وَإِيَّاهُمْ
وَلاَ تَقْرَبُواْ الْفَوَاحِشَ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ
وَلاَ تَقْتُلُواْ النَّفْسَ الَّتِي حَرَّمَ اللّهُ إِلاَّ بِالْحَقِّ
ذَلِكُمْ وَصَّاكُمْ بِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ "
الأنعام (151)

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

الأخْـسَـرِيـنَ 
قُــلْ (فَجَعَلْنَـاهُـمْ) أَتَــاكَ بَـعْــدَهُ ... فِـي الأنْبِـيَـاءِ (الأخْسَـرِيْـنَ) وَحْــدَهُ
==================================
" وَأَرَادُوا بِهِ كَيْدًا فَجَعَلْنَاهُمُ الْأَخْسَرِينَ "
الأنبياء (70)
------------------------------------------------------------
" فَأَرَادُوا بِهِ كَيْدًا فَجَعَلْنَاهُمُ الْأَسْفَلِينَ "
الصافات (98)

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

خَـيْـرٌ 
وَبَعْـدَ (مَـنْ جَـاءَ) أَخِـي (بِالْحَسَنَـةْ) ... قُـلْ (فَلَـهُ خَـيْـرٌ) بِنَـفْـسٍ مُوقِـنَـةْ 
إِلا الَّــذِي فِــي سُـــورَةِ الأنْـعَــامِ ... قُـلْ (فَـلَـهْ عَـشْـرُ) بِــلا إِحْـجَـامِ
===================================
" مَن جَاء بِالْحَسَنَةِ فَلَهُ خَيْرٌ مِّنْهَا
وَهُم مِّن فَزَعٍ يَوْمَئِذٍ آمِنُونَ "
النمل (89)
" مَن جَاء بِالْحَسَنَةِ فَلَهُ خَيْرٌ مِّنْهَا
وَمَن جَاء بِالسَّيِّئَةِ فَلَا يُجْزَى الَّذِينَ عَمِلُوا السَّيِّئَاتِ إِلَّا مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ "
القصص (84)
-----------------------------------------------------------
" مَن جَاء بِالْحَسَنَةِ فَلَهُ عَشْرُ أَمْثَالِهَا
وَمَن جَاء بِالسَّيِّئَةِ فَلاَ يُجْزَى إِلاَّ مِثْلَهَا وَهُمْ لاَ يُظْلَمُونَ "
الأنعام (160)

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

خِـيـفَـةً 
(تَضَـرُّعًـا وَخِيـفَـةً) مِــنْ خَـافَــا ... فِـي آخِــرِ الأعْــرَافِ حَـقًّـا وَافَــا
==================================
" ادْعُواْ رَبَّكُمْ تَضَرُّعًا وَخُفْيَةً إِنَّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ "
الأعراف (55)
-------------------------------------------------------------
" وَاذْكُر رَّبَّكَ فِي نَفْسِكَ تَضَرُّعاً وَخِيفَةً وَدُونَ الْجَهْرِ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ بِالْغُدُوِّ وَالآصَالِ وَلاَ تَكُن مِّنَ الْغَافِلِينَ "
الأعراف (205)

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

خُـرُوجٍ 
(إِلَـى خُـرُوجٍ مِـنْ سَبِـيـلٍ) وَقَـعَـا ... فِــي غَـافِـرٍ فَـاحْـظَ بِــهِ مُسْتَمِـعَـا
===================================
" قَالُوا رَبَّنَا أَمَتَّنَا اثْنَتَيْنِ وَأَحْيَيْتَنَا اثْنَتَيْنِ فَاعْتَرَفْنَا بِذُنُوبِنَا فَهَلْ إِلَى خُرُوجٍ مِّن سَبِيلٍ "
غافر (11)
------------------------------------------------------------
" وَمَن يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِن وَلِيٍّ مِّن بَعْدِهِ
وَتَرَى الظَّالِمِينَ لَمَّا رَأَوُا الْعَذَابَ يَقُولُونَ هَلْ إِلَى مَرَدٍّ مِّن سَبِيلٍ "
الشورى (44)

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

_إنتهى باب الخاء_
_***_

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

بَـابُ الـدَّالِ

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

دِيَـارِهِـمْ 
(دِيَـارِهِـمْ) بِالْجَـمْـعِ (جَاثِمِـيْـنَـا) ... حَـرْفَـانِ فِــي هُــودٍ هُـمَـا يَقِيْـنَـا 
إِذَا قَـــرَأْتَ قِــصَّــةً لِـصَـالِــحِ ... أَوْ لِشُـعَـيْـبٍ الـنَّـبِــيِّ الـنَّـاصِــحِ
===================================
" فَلَمَّا جَاء أَمْرُنَا نَجَّيْنَا صَالِحًا وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مَعَهُ بِرَحْمَةٍ مِّنَّا وَمِنْ خِزْيِ يَوْمِئِذٍ
إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ الْقَوِيُّ الْعَزِيزُ *
وَأَخَذَ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ الصَّيْحَةُ فَأَصْبَحُواْ فِي دِيَارِهِمْ جَاثِمِينَ "
هود (66-67)
" وَلَمَّا جَاء أَمْرُنَا نَجَّيْنَا شُعَيْبًا وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مَعَهُ بِرَحْمَةٍ مَّنَّا
وَأَخَذَتِ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ الصَّيْحَةُ فَأَصْبَحُواْ فِي دِيَارِهِمْ جَاثِمِينَ "
هود (94)
-------------------------------------------------------------
" فَعَقَرُواْ النَّاقَةَ وَعَتَوْاْ عَنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّهِمْ وَقَالُواْ يَا صَالِحُ ائْتِنَا بِمَا تَعِدُنَا إِن كُنتَ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ *
فَأَخَذَتْهُمُ الرَّجْفَةُ فَأَصْبَحُواْ فِي دَارِهِمْ جَاثِمِينَ "
الأعراف (77-78)
" وَقَالَ الْمَلأُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِن قَوْمِهِ لَئِنِ اتَّبَعْتُمْ شُعَيْباً إِنَّكُمْ إِذاً لَّخَاسِرُونَ *
فَأَخَذَتْهُمُ الرَّجْفَةُ فَأَصْبَحُواْ فِي دَارِهِمْ جَاثِمِينَ "
الأعراف (90-91)

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

دُونِـهِ 
وَجَــاءَ فِــي النَّـحْـلِ (وَلا حَرَّمْـنَـا ... مِـنْ دُونِـهِ مِـنْ شَـيءٍ) افْـهَـمْ عَـنْـا
==================================
" سَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُواْ لَوْ شَاء اللّهُ مَا أَشْرَكْنَا وَلاَ آبَاؤُنَا وَلاَ حَرَّمْنَا مِن شَيْءٍ
كَذَلِكَ كَذَّبَ الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِم حَتَّى ذَاقُواْ بَأْسَنَا
قُلْ هَلْ عِندَكُم مِّنْ عِلْمٍ فَتُخْرِجُوهُ لَنَا
إِن تَتَّبِعُونَ إِلاَّ الظَّنَّ وَإِنْ أَنتُمْ إَلاَّ تَخْرُصُونَ "
الأنعام (148)
------------------------------------------------------------
" وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُواْ لَوْ شَاء اللّهُ مَا عَبَدْنَا مِن دُونِهِ مِن شَيْءٍ نَّحْنُ وَلا آبَاؤُنَا وَلاَ حَرَّمْنَا مِن دُونِهِ مِن شَيْءٍ
كَذَلِكَ فَعَلَ الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ
فَهَلْ عَلَى الرُّسُلِ إِلاَّ الْبَلاغُ الْمُبِينُ "
النحل (35)

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

دَعَـانَـا 
(ضُـرٌّ دَعَانَـا) آخِـرًا فِــي الـزُّمَـرِ ... وَ(رَبُّــهُ) الْـمَـدْعُـوُّ قَـبْــلُ فَـاخْـبُـرِ
===================================
" وَإِذَا مَسَّ الْإِنسَانَ ضُرٌّ دَعَا رَبَّهُ مُنِيبًا إِلَيْهِ
ثُمَّ إِذَا خَوَّلَهُ نِعْمَةً مِّنْهُ نَسِيَ مَا كَانَ يَدْعُو إِلَيْهِ مِن قَبْلُ وَجَعَلَ لِلَّهِ أَندَادًا لِّيُضِلَّ عَن سَبِيلِهِ
قُلْ تَمَتَّعْ بِكُفْرِكَ قَلِيلًا إِنَّكَ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النَّارِ "
الزمر (8)
-----------------------------------------------------------
" فَإِذَا مَسَّ الْإِنسَانَ ضُرٌّ دَعَانَا ثُمَّ إِذَا خَوَّلْنَاهُ نِعْمَةً مِّنَّا قَالَ إِنَّمَا أُوتِيتُهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ
بَلْ هِيَ فِتْنَةٌ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ "
الزمر (49)

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

_إنتهى بحمد الله باب الدال_
_***_

----------

